# Manchester Care Girls Part 6



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home and happy new year ladies 


Let's hope 2008 brings lots of BFPs  

Love, luck and sticky vibes  

Natasha xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Minxy


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Glad you feeling better iccle one...

Thanks Minxy xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I can never stay depressed for too long - it's not in my nature.

It does hit me hard though when it hits me though!

How's the nursery coming?


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Glad to hear it hun   unlike me, I was a nervous wreck after my BFN I could have stayed locked away from everyone for the rest of my life if it wasn't for dh and family...

Nursery I have one tiny wall to do and ran out of paint which is expensive over £20 a tin (they don't do small ones) so have to go get another today and a new curtain pole, as my curtains arrived from next online this morning...can't wait untill it's done...

Take care hun


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Ooh you'll have to do us a pic of it when it's done - I love nurserie's


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ sorry Dr'ing has been so horrid for you. When do you go back again?  

Princess ~ I'm going to get our nursery paint tomorrow, can't wait. IS the M&P travel system you liek the red one? We're considering that one if it is, looks good.

Sarah ~ sorry your tx didn't work out hun   Look after youself, and DH/DS xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Iccle - I will try, keep us up to date with you hun...wish you all the luck in the world  

Kerry B - Oh its exciting, im going to get another tin tommorrow so it will be finnished this weekend, got curtains, rug lampshade, border and mobile from next the other day dh got a car curtain pole from Argos last night so its all coming together, What colour are you doing yours, ours is blue with white furniture...  When we get the cot gran coming to measure up as she making all the bedding and bumper with embroidery 

And the travel system I was looking at is the red one, only thing is I want to see it and have a play before I buy it and not seen it in a shop so dunno what to do..so if you see it let me know what you think, When you planning on getting it...I think I'll order it next month...

Hope everyone else is ok love to u all xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Kerry, Iccle One- cam't believe you two are so organised with your nurseries, you have given me some momentum now, I'm going to start stripping 1 of our spare bedrooms tomorrow- I think I'll have to paint it a pale yellow as I'm not convinced about the sex.

I'm having another scan at 28 weeks so will ask them to re-check the sex then.

I would definitely recommend trying any buggies before you buy, is the M&P an 3 wheeler? Our friends have got a Quinny which has 3 wheels and it is a bit uncontrollable, the front wheel spins around and heads you off in crazy directions!!! I decided to go for a 4 wheeler with big wheels on the back and 2 smaller wheels at the front it seems to give a bit more control. I also didn't want anything too big because we've got a dog so I wanted to make sure it would fold quite small so it wouldn't take too much of the dog's space. The good thing about the travels systems is you can unclip everything so the chassis folds up quite small! How sad am I!!

Iccle one, good to hear you sounding better- you have to be resilient with IVF. Keep us up to date we're all behind you and expecting you to be the first BFP of 2008  .

Hope everyone else is OK, Em how long before you start D/R- hope you are taking it easy until you start treatment 

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I hope I get a bfp, people at work have been talking about their toddlers - one of the little girls (3) got a karaoke machine for crimble and she has been making up songs so cute!!!!

Well I'm a couple of days into the tablets now (I think I forgot one of them last night  ) I think I finish them on Tuesday so hopefully should get AF by Friday and ready for another scan by Weds the week after - I hope I get sorted and get on the stimms - although I have just found out that Menopur is made from post menopausal lady wee       What's that about


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Samper - I hate the three wheeler prams I think they are sooo ugly, the M&p one is really nice but just checked on the website and they have no stock left and they have put the price down so Im thinking maybe they aren't doing it any more...hopefully Im wrong, I'll be able to get one from somewhere I'm sure but it is better to take a look first...Oh if I was you samper I would be going for a pretty pink  lol but suppose your safe to go with the pale yellow....

Iccleone - I took Menopour and didn't know that!!! quite scary, I hope everything goes well and your scan goes well on weds we will all be sat waiting to see how you went on my dear...


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree Princess the 3 wheelers are pretty ugly and they are massive when they fold up. Apparently the Bug-a-boo travel system is meant to be fantastic but that is £800!!!! Our chassis is that shape though big back wheels and smaller front ones.

Have you looked at www.twoleftfeet.co.uk they have a large selection. This is the one we got except we didn't buy the whole lot 'cos I just don't see the need for the carry cot, also ours is lime green http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_0_10751_-1__9992_10001_

Iccle One, I took Menopur and had no idea what is made from!!  Oh well it was worth it  and here's hoping it will be for you too 

Hi everyone else

/links


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
just a quickie from me to say hello and say I'm alive!  happy to new year to you all. no time to catch up but we now have our broadband at home back up and running so will try and get on soon and catch up.  I hope all is well with you all xxxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

nice to here from you flower, hope this year brings you joy and happiness, hope to here from you soon xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Flower   nice to hear from you again, it's been a long time


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ its not just post-menopausal women its NUN'S WEE!!!! He he he  I was on it too, as the alternative was animal derived and didn't fancy that! As long as it works it doesn't matter! GL xx

Princess ~ you'll have seen from my 2nd Tri posts we didn't go for M&P in the end but a Mutsy, its fab and I love it!

Samper ~ this is ours http://www.thebaby.co.uk/Products.aspx?sn2=Push%20Me&b=Mutsy&c=Prams its was on offer at 'The Baby' in Cheadle. Got everything with it, and even better my lovely parents have bought it for us!

Hi everyone else 

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Why Nun's i wonder?

and O M G kerry you are huuuuugggggggge!!!!!! and you atill have 3 mths to go   you are gonna pop!

I've been looking at Silver Cross cos I really like the "traditional" style prams on ebay - £495 bit too pricey for me I think!!!


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

hmmm nuns


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Love the buggy Kerry, I get really excited when I see a buggy- how sad am I. I've kept it in the box but can't wait to start getting things out and ready...You are huge , have you got anymore scans scheduled?

I'm trying to drag DH to The Baby, he got a £75 voucher for Next from his parent for Christmas so I've told him we can go there at the same time.

Hi flower, good to hear from you.

Do you think they pay the Nuns for their wee? 

My car died yesterday  we had to go out and look for a new one this evening, so that's another big expenditure, we were trying to squireel funds away so we had some healthy savings whilst I'm on maternity leave, now our aim is to pay the car off before I finish work. At least the new car is virtually brand new so it should be reliable. I had to get another estate to fit the dog and the buggy in 

Hope everyone else is well

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ Nuns: I think its something to do with their hormones, having never had children or anything!  I am huge aren't I!   I got undressed last night and stood infront of the mirror and oculdn't believe how big my bump is!  The Silver Cross traditional are gorgeous aren't they. I love them, I had one and my sister and I had a mini one for my dolls!  

Sam ~ make sure you go and have a look they ahve some lovely stuff and a sale on at the moment too. I love buggy's too, don't you find you look at them ALL now??!! Boo to the car breaking. But hopefully the new one will be good. We are changing my car soon I'm having a Megane Scenic. Can't wait. DH bought himself a Mini when he changed his job in December but I'm driving it at the moment!

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all 

hope you are all ok

Just to let you know i've not fallen off the face of the earth,
just had internet problems, hopefully all sorted now 

will read back later and do some personals

love Em x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

WE must have similar taste Kerry, I'm getting a Megane Sport Tourer from Lookers in Macclesfield, plenty of space for the dog, baby and the buggy   i liked the Scenic but not enough space for the dog... Will defo drag DH to The baby this weekend. Are you still in Holmes Chapel? we are thinking of moving that way to be nearer DH's parents and to be a bit more rural, I love Cranage and Goostrey, how do you find living there?

Hi Em, good to have you back how long to go for you now before D/R?

Iccle one how are the tablets going, when is your next scan is it this week some time.

Princess, how are you? Is the nursery finished yet?

I found a gorgeous cot but it was £200! DH says he's going to ask his dad to make one  He is really talented and I'm sure it would look great but I reckon it will take him 9 months to make it!

Hope everyone else is OK? Did anyone ever hear from PC? I may PM her to see how see is.


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
I got a call this lunch time from care to let me know we've got our appt moved forward by three whole weeks!  
I know it seems pathetic but Im really chuffed!!! The appt is now for thursday this week with Mr Patel. 

My period is due 27th of this month, do you think there is enough time between now and then for our consultant to get everything in order for us to start our first cycle of IVF then?

We have had our HIV, HepB&C, day 2,3,21 bloods, HSG, sperm samples and awaiting results of rubella immunity blood tests I had done last monday at my gp. 

Any advice as to what to say to our consultant at the appt..... especially how to persuade him that our decision to have IVF is the right one.

Hope someone can help


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Niamh

I have replied to you on the Peer support threadin detail , but in summary yesy, you've got plenty of time to get everything in order before 27th. Good luck for thursday, let us know how you get on.

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Tablets are going ok Sam, I have the last one tonight and hopefully AF won't be too far behind- wierd thing is that this week is when my next period was due as I have had another day 1 start this time! I think I'll be going for an AF day five scan on Monday or Tuesday next week if all goes well and Af arrives in the next day or two.

My sister and I had a mini silver cross too Kerry (we also had one to ride in when we were little - I remember sleeping in the shopping tray when I got tired when we were out shopping!!) We used to have a miniature poodle that we used to dress up in bonnet and bootees and everthing, I still remember the look on one old ladies face when she stopped me and asked to see my dollie and was greeted by my dog's hairy face sticking out of a frilly bonnet!      it was hilarious!!!!!!!!!

and you aren't huge in a bad way - it all looks like belly to me.

Niamh, I reckon if your appt is this week then you should have time to get your protocol sorted before AF is due. I also think that the consultant will seriously consider your opinion when he makes his decision about what he thinks is best for you. I can't say him saying no unless he honestly thinks that IUI (I think that was you said) is the best route for a pregnancy. Just say what you think and ask his opinion.

Glad you got your net connection sorted Em, good to have you back


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Iccle 0ne - Glad to hear tablets are going ok, hope your scan goes well...I too had a mini silver cross and absolutely loved it and my doberman had puppies so I took all 7 for a walk in it how weird is that, i wish I still had it actually  

Niamh - Good Luck for your appointment on thursday, Mr P is really nice and will listen to you so fingers crossed you will start end of the month and you will be a fattie like me soon lol 

Samper - I finnished painting nursery and the border is on, dh put up the car curtain pole so just need to put curtains up and give the carpet a good clean and get the cot.so gran can measure it to make the bedding, how you doing with yours... I bet your cot will be lovely not really looked at any yet I just know I want a white one preferably with draws...dh and I are going to the baby in a couple of weeks to get our pram don't have a clue which one though... 

Angels - I have been worried about you good to see you posting, let us know wen you fet is hun xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em ~ nice to see you hun. Where are you up to?

Sam ~ ooh moving nearer, how fab. We are in HC yes. We first lived in Cranage on the newish estate there for 4 years, loved it. My parents live in HC too. Where do DH's folks live? Let me know if you want any info. Bless FIL with the Cot! Hope you get sorted. Not heard form PC at all.

Naimh ~ Excellent news your appt has been moved forward hun. Please don't worry about Mr P trying to push you into something you don't want. He won't. He will discuss all options with you and leave the choice up to you. We had him and he's lovely. You have got plenty of time to get your protocol sorted before AF comes this month. Good Luck.

Iccle ~ Glad tabs are going ok. Hope AF runs on time   

Princess ~ Your nursery is almost done! We've not strated yet!

Isn't it funny we all had mini silver cross! I loved mine.

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Princess, you are putting me to shame all I have done is taken the double bed to pieces and taken it out of what will be the nursery! I need top start stripping wallpaper this weekend. I'm going to keep it pretty neutral as we are putting the place up for sale.

Kerry, the In laws are actally in Tarporley so whilst HC isn't that close it's closer than Macclesfield! We have a real push to get this place sorted so we can sell it and move on...  I'm sure I'll be asking you loads of questions when we get nearer to looking for a place.

Iccle One, glad to hear things are going better, fingers crossed for the scan next week.

Niamh, you must be getting very excited. It's only a year since my 1st cons I would never have thought then that a year on I would be 24 weeks pregnant! So stay positive on your journey, it is stressful but worth it in the end when that BFP comes along.


Hi Em, Flower & Hickson


Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls 

this feels very strange! 

Em - how are things with you?  any more developments or got a date for FET yet?   I've got my first doppler scan next week for blood flow and immune tests what you had.  Dreading starting it all again but interested to see if they show a problem

Niamh - that sounds like enough time to me to get everything sorted. Mr P is just lovely, we have seen him a few times and he did one of our EC/ET also.  If you decide on the day that this is the way you want to proceed and tell him your mind is made up he will get the ball in motion for you to get your protocol and drugs sorted.  good luck 

Iccle - just tell me where your upto will you, are you on a cycle again now?  sorry, just trying to work out where everyone is upto! 

Kerry - i just love your bump!  I'm going to give your belly a big rub when i see you next week 

Sam and Princess - looks like everything is going well for you both at the moment, glad to hear it 

Hickson - are you still around?

Have i missed anyone? 

Well the scary thing is underway again, i've booked our doppler scans for this cycle starting on tuesday. feels very weird starting again.  certainly not ready for tx yet so one step at a time.  I can't believe how long our last BFN has taken to get over. I was still in tears driving home from work today!  

will try and be on here more than I have been girls, missed you all xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

PS.  a big hello to Natasha - hope your ok chick and you havent forgotten who i am!!  xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great to have you back Flower, good luck with everything, I understand why you needed to stay away for a while, I was the same after our m/c. I just needed to forget about TTC for a while.

Take your time starting again, you'll know when you feel ready- you may even surprise yourself! We swore we were never having IVF again after our m/c but when we spoke to MR P for our follow up we just made a very rash decision to have another go. Thank god we did.

I really hope 2008 is your year.

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hey Flower  , I'm on week 4 d'reg of a day 1 start so things aren't going great  
Could be worse I suppose but hadn't d'regged on my day 21 scan so have had to had the Norethisterone (finally learned how to say it!!) again to promote a bleed. I finished them last night so am hoping to get AF by Friday and be able to go with the stimms next week sometime.

There is no constraint on healing after a BFN hon so don't fret


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi girls, 
Just wanted to say Hi and thanks to Samper- you were really lovely yesterday and so patient with me.

We went today, had to set off at 5.30am to get there JUST in time for 9.15appt, Mr Patel has revealed what I always thought, that infact we may be more male factor than unexplained as was first thought.

We will be doing IVF+ICSI starting at the end of Jan!!!!! He is posting out my protocol and invoice, and as soon as I get these the reception lady said I could ring up to pay for the drugs and arrange an injection training session.

Im sooooo excited, but slightly freaked about the £4k price tag!!!!!  

Just bought the IVF companion hypno CD ha ha


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Niamh -   on your appointment hun and   with your forth coming treatment, I really hope it's a   for you both keep us all updated, my husband has male factor infertility and Im 26 weeks preggers so dreams really do come true sweet heart xxx

iccle one hope   comes tommorow and the stimms go well I have my fingers firmly crossed for you hun..

Samper - Good luck with stripping the nursery, mine is slowly getting there...walls are painted a lovely holiday blue my grandad put up half the border and I ironed and put up thew curtains today but the room still needs clearing out and touches here and there im glad I started soon so I can just keep doing bit by bit...Are you going to the baby this weekend?

flower-   I know how hard it is getting over a   I ty not to think about mine as it is sooo very painful, keep us informed of your treatment I really hope 2008 is your year.

kerry - hope u ok kerry xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Niamh glad to hear you made progress today, Mr P is great isn't he, he comes across as quite stern and to the point but is a big softy really. Good luck with the treatment, if you don't get your protocl and invoice in the next few days, don't be afraid to chase them...

It is exciting but a bit of a rollercoaster ride once you get started so be prepared to make yourself stay as focussed and positive as possible, keep visualising those 2 lines on that little stick 

The nursing team are fantastic at CARE the 3 main nurses are Alison (really supportive), Sue (who is very straight to the point and matter of fact she won't give you any b/s) and Paula (who is absolutely crazy, but she is always REALLY positive so makes you feel better) there are other nurses there but you will tend to see just 1 or 2 through your monitoring. Maxine used to do most of the scans but she left and just does 'bank' from time to time.

good luck and keep us in the loop- lots of girls recommend drinking milk during stimms to encourage lots of good, strong follies but I think the main thing is to be as relaxed as is possible (it's not always possible)

princess, I'm not looking forward to stripping the bedroom, the bumps getting large enough to make stretching and bending awkward and uncomforable so I have to do things at a funny angle rather than try and bend from the middle  I look like an idiot ( i'm not complaining, I love it)... Yep DH and I are going to go to the Baby saturday morning.

Hi everyone else 

Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for all that info Samper!!!

Im renowned for my impatience so if I haven't recieved my protocol by Monday Im going to ring up and chase it. 

I dont have an awful lot of time to fit in the lessons before the stimms start so I want to be as prepared as possible!!

I did find Mr Patel lovely. Only thing that is sticking in my mind at the mo is the fact that he made a point of telling me I was "pre obese" on the BMI scale- Im only a BMI of 27 ffs  

All Ive got to do now is arrange for an appt with my gp to sort out a sick note for day of EC- to test date. 

Eeeeeep its really happening to me!!!!


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you dont mind me barging but wanted some info on your clinic. Does your clinic recognise and treat Immune system problems? I have raised natural killer cells and thankfully was lucky enough to have a successful ivf cycle in the past (in london) with immune treatment. Well now i am thinking about another cycle sometime this year (if i can strum the cash together) and due to my dd need to have treatment somewhere closer to home and wondered if your clinic might be right this time? Any info would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Trixxie


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Niamh ~ so glad it went well hun. Told you you'd have nothing to worry about didn't we. Like Sam says don't worry about chasing them they don't mind. I'm sure Mr P will get your protocol through asap as your starting so soon.  You won't know when EC will be until your stimming as some people need an extra day or so or some a day or so less. I'm so excited for you. We had IVF+ICSI too. Wishing you all the luck in the world  

Sam ~ Ooh hope you like The Baby, there is sooo much stuff! Clothes are gorgeous and the furniture, and lots and lots of other stuff.

Iccle ~ any sign of the  yet?? Hope she doesn't take her time.

Flower ~ Hope your feeling ok about starting your scans next week hun, we're all here for you  

Princess ~ You've spured me on to get moving on the nursery! Goign to look online today for bedding and curtains!

Em ~ hope your doing ok hun. When do you start again.

Trixxie ~ I'm sure Care do recognise and treat immune system problems hun but having not experienced it I can't fill you in. I would email them and get some information. Good luck 

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Finished my tabs on Tuesday night and still no AF - I have til Monday and then I have to call the clinic back


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mine took about 4 days to come hun but I know everyone is different. I hope she hurry's up for you


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh   can be sooo nasty when we don't want her too come she arrives...when we do want her to come she plays hide and seek...so frustrating.  fingers crossed for u iccleone...


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Yes I'm still here.

We saw George at Notts yesterday. The level 1 and 2 have come back ok, apart from my NKC are slightly rised so on steriods next time.So glad I went to see George...

The shock of the day was DH sample..His last one was 8 million/ml, 38% mot and 9% morp..Low, but I was glad that sperm was still there after 2years since his vas reversal...anyway..yesterdays count was..3ml,161 million/ml,75% motility and 8% morp  ..shocked is not the word..even George wanted to know all about the vits I was given him. It was a great sample to freeze.. I'm still not PG naturally, but we have a better change now..

Anyway we will be starting icsi march time.

Hope that everyone is well, and its great to read about all your shopping princess and sam !

Hi to Flower..Good to see you..

Have to dash..got to do a client..I'm doing reflexology..and she has fertility issues..

Hickson xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Trixie, I think you need to go to CARE Notts for immune issues- just give Manchester a call and ask them but i'm sure they will refer you to Notts.... You could also try giving MFS a call.

Hickson, wow what great news about DH's SA! Have you been feeling any better? I hope so. Good luck with the next treatment, will you need ICSI if DH's sample is so good or will you be able to get away with IVF?

Iccle one, fingers crossed AF arrives this weekend, when it does will you start the stimms? Remember to keep positive- we're all with you!

I'm looking forward to going to the Baby, DH is claiming he is ill but I'll just go without him!! Kerry, princess you are both making me feel bad about not doing anything with the nursery- I just can't be bothered stripping the wallpaper off BUT I WILL make a start tomorrow 

Hope everyone else is OK

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello lovelies,  

Hickson -   on your dh's sample thats great my dh started taking some sort of vitamins when I was in oz and whenI came back we got a natural   so hopefully 2008 is your year so positive vibes all round I hope 2008 is your year hun...  

Trixie - not sure if they do imune issue, just give them a call or go on the website they are always happy to help  


samper 
We are going to the baby in few weeks to hopefully get the pram and maybe the cot let us know how you go on I hope dh gets better.  I still haven't finnished the nursery but it is slowly getting there...If I was you start early then you are in no rush just do a bit at  a time and Im sure it will be lovely...any ideas of what colour? theme?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Princess, I'm just going to keep the nursery really simple and neutral, we want to either sell or rent this place out and move so I'm probably just going to paint some walls in  a pale yellow and the others in white, I already have a very light gooseberry wardrobe, chest of drawers and bedside table in there so will keep those and already have lots of teddies and things to decorate it with ( my brother and sister are only 17 so my Mum kept most of their toys and I have them now they have all moved to the States).

The cot will be in our bedroom for the first 6 months anyway, so have seen a gorgeous walnut one which would go great in both bedrooms.

You are right I should to start it now  because that bedroom does need decorating anyway so we can sell the place, it would nice to have moved before 'Titch' comes but not very likely!!


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

my cupboards are white in the nursery so will be getting a white cot...when I have no idea lol I have a double bed bunk bed in babys room and I painted that white to match... so I think I will be sleeping in baby's room for the first few months as dh works har so Ill let him sleep and there won't be any   goings on for quite a while so don't think he will miss me...


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya lovelies  

Hurtling towards my last week in work (next week) so been a bit busy, hence not been posting so much. 

It's all going on on here, eh?!

Iccle - special    and    to you hun.

Hi Flower - great to have you back. Good luck for 2008.  

Hi Ems...thinking of you  

Samper/Princess...all the baby stuff is so much fun. I'm doing hospital bag packing this weekend (only 6 weeks till DD..can't believe it!) Have bought everything now and we are all organised so have (in theory) 5 weeks after I finish work to put my feet up. Booked some massages and a pedicure and got loads of DVDs to watch! Will have to remember to rotate the cushions on the sofa!!  

Niamh - Good luck hun. You are with a great clinic.  

Hi Kerry & Hickson, hope you're both well. 

Well, that's all for now girls.

Mother Hen


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Moyher Hen - Wow it has really flown by for you...Are you nervous hun please keep us informed, hope you are not working too hard hun...glad you have got everything for little one I bet you and sh are excited now.... 

well Im going to get off hope u are all well xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

You must be getting really excited now Mother hen!! Keep in touch..

Princess I went to My Baby but didn't buy anything! there are some lovely things in there but even though it is all top end stuff it is very pricey, I love getting a bargain so I'll be sourcing some of the things I've seen online to try and save a bit of cash!! The moses baskets are particularly nice in there!

Anyway must start decorating so laters

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Gosh Motherhen so close  

Well the vibes must have worked because I had Af arrive on the middle of the night - it's not right though and for give me if this is tmi but the womb lining part of it is powdery ? very odd.

Not seen or heard of 'The Baby' before you girls mentioned it butlike you Samper I am all in favour of a bargain, that coupled with the fact that my mum lives in an affluent part of the country and uses Freecycle should mean that a cuople of bargains will turn up for me too!

Ooh my belly hurts - got to go find some painkillers


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi girls,
We have been talking today about looking in to booking a night or two at the premier inn at deansgate locks.

We live 3+hrs drive from CARE and are thinking it could be beneficial for us to drive down the night before ET stay the night at the premier inn, have ET and then sleep back at the hotel rather than drive all the way home right after transfer.

Does anyone else have any ideas or suggestions as to any other hotels that might be closer or have a lower room rate than £62per night I'd be very greatful. 

We MAY even consider staying in Manchester from EC- ET.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Niamh

If you are bring your car down it might be cheaper if you don't stay in the centre of Manchester, maybe try Handforth or Cheadle ( I don't know north Manchester) these are pretty handy for the clinic only 20-25 minutes and might be a bit cheaper being out of town...

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls

Trixie - i think they do the immune disorders treatment as its something we have discussed. I'm having tests this cycle to check for immune problems.  They are very helpful there so you could always email them, the secretaries usually come back to you quickly.  good luck and keep us posted

Hickson - great news on your dh's sample hun   hoping this is your year also 

Iccle - good luck with stimming, glad AF finally arrived 

niamh - so glad your appt went well.  you'll be up and running before you know it.  Stay positive and strong. relax and take time for yourself and dh.  hope this brings you your BFP 

Samper / princess - hope your both ok

Em - can you let me know what to expect with the doppler scans, are they just like monitoring scans?  got my first one on Tuesday 

Kerry - hope your enjoying your weekend, speak to you tomorrow 

mother hen - time if flying for you!  

 to everyone else xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck with the scans on Tuesday Flower.

Haven't you got a scan this week as well Iccle One- good luck 

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, finally got AF so I think I should be going for a scan on Wednesday or thereabouts


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

with the scan iccle one let us all know how you get on I will be thinking about you hun  

samper - Im just going to look at prams there and probably go to M&P store too as there are no good pram shope here in Blackburnthere is so many on the market I really don't know which one we  are going to go for   how have you been any way?

Niamh - I think it would be a good idea to stay in a hotel sorry Im not familiar with any in manchester hope you find one sweetie, I bet you r soo excited I wish you all the look in the world...

hope you r well flower  

hello to emms are you due to start fet soon 

hope everyone else is well


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

I'm so tired today Ican hardly type!

Mother Hen ~ wow nearly there then hun! I've got 12wks left in theory, if I make it that far!

Iccle ~ so glad the  showed up. I'm sure the Dr drugs can affect lining so I'm sure its normal. GL for your scan.

Flower ~ GL for tomorrow hun 

Princess ~ We've bought nursery furniture now, got it from Babies R Us on Saturday. Its white and I love it! Its coming on Thursday http://www.toysrus.co.uk/Category.aspx/BruHome/BruNursery/BruNurseryFurniture/BruNurseryFurnitureCoOrdinatedFurniture/BruNurseryFurnitureCoOrdinatedFurnitureWindsor?ref=BruHome%2fBruNursery

Sam ~ glad your got to The Baby. It is a bit pricey isn't it but they do have lovely stuff. I hope you got some ideas and can find things cheaper elsewhere.

Hickson ~ you must be over the moon with DH's sample! Thats great. GL for TX, unless you get your BFP before you start 

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello everyone,
Called care today as we haven't recieved our protocol or invoice yet and are due to start stimms Monday or Tuesday next week. (when do you do the first injection day 2 or 3?)

Hubby finally got them moving and the drugs arrive at our house on Wednesday, any advice on how/where to store them? (short protocol menopur etc)

Got needle training booked for thursday so thats exciting(ish)

Feeling very positive about our liver detox diet we're doing at the moment, hoping it might help me lose a few more pounds as well as prepare my body for tx.

Ive decided to make a video diary of our IVF journey, starting with some video of our drugs(when they come) so that our family members across the world can feel involved. 

Thank you all so much for your help and support. Im so glad I found this site


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Iccle one    for wednesday, keep us in the loop...

Princess, I've finally got in 'the zone' on the nursery front ( it's not like me at all to dilly dally, I am even doing a diploma in interior design so usually love planning rooms and doing them up!!) I've stripped the walls, ordered some yellow wallpaper and little Teddy Bear curtain pull backs, coat hooks and a teddy Bear mirror from Treehouse and I've seen a gorgeous rainbow coloured cot bumper, blanket and bouncer chair at Jo Jo Maman bebe so I'm going to buy those and accessorize in bold primary colours, so very gender neutral! I finally got excited.... It's definitely worth looking at the buggies in 'the baby' the one Kerry bought is great. Hope you are OK. Where is the M&P store?

Kerry, sorry to hear you are feeling tired how many weeks have you got left at work? Time is flying by isn't it!! I love your nursery furniture, what a bargain as well. The cot I want is also at BabysRus http://www.toysrus.co.uk/Product.aspx/BruHome/BruNursery/BruNurseryCotsMoses/BruNurseryCotsMosesCotBeds/729507

Niamh, glad to hear everything is underway- I just kept my Menopur in a cupborad in the bathroom, cos that's where I did my injections every morning. The trigger drug should be stored in the fridge.

Be careful losing to much weight before starting treatment, a big weight loss or gain can have a negative impact on fertility so just try and keep consistently healthy, maybe buy some Wellwoman and get DH on Wellman to help his SA. Good idea about the video, you'll have to post it on Utube so we can all follow your journey 

Good luck on Thursday, i recommend doing the injections yourself, it's much easier and if you hit a sensitive bit you can just take it out and inject in a different spot. All in all though it is generally painfree and nothing to worry about, you mostly can't feel it.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Sam

/links


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls

Niamh - wishing you tons of good luck   I kept all my drugs in the kitchen cupboard as it just worked for us, dh used to do all the mixing and getting them ready then used to pass them me and i'd stab in the kitchen or living room.  we kept the sharps box etc in the kitchen too. you'll get your own system in place whats right for you.   the trigger shot should be kept in the fridge, its obviously which one it is as it arrives in a cool box?  the girls are right about the weight loss, dont do anything too strict at this late stage. just eat healthy and get lots of sleep and rest to prepare your body.

Iccle - good luck for your scan tomorrow  hope you get good news

 everyone else.

Been for my first doppler scan today. not gone well unfortunately.  Got another cyst - 5-6cm on my right ovary.  Mr P says there is no point in doing dopplers and immune tests if its anything other than a simple cyst as it can impair the results.  so i have to wait again for AF then he will scan me CD4 and see if its gone.  If it has then we carry on  with the dopplers and immune tests.  if its still there its likely to be endo again and i could end up with a lap.  Was just geering up again and now were back on hold.  Its going to be a long year!! 

xxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Aww Flower I'm sorry about the cyst and the setback  ,  I hope it clears by next AF


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

So sorry Flower, I hope it's gone by next month


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmm you girls have got me worried now.

We're only doing this liver detox diet thingie because of zita west's big thing for it in her book in prep for IVF, only trouble was we could only do it this week (ie the week before) as we didn't know for sure if we could start tx this month.

Hmm, may have some sneaky snacks during the day as at the moment Im starving!!! Im not a big fruit and veg fan at the best of times, and Im not allowed any meat on thursday or friday  

Ho hum. 

Im so excited about starting tx though, I had a chat with my gp tonight about signing me off. She said to self certify for the first week (ie dayS after  EC and between ET) then to call up the surgery and she would write one for me for the next week.  How good is that


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Naimh

I think if I were you I would knock the detox diet on the head for now, particularly if it is suggesting you don't eat meat for 2 days; just before and during stimms is the most important to have a high intake of protein as it is suggested that this will improve egg quality and quantity.

Far better to eat a well rounded healthy diet than snack just to keep your calorie intake up!!

Sorry for the lecture, but if you are spending £4k on IVF it's worth doing everything else you can to ensure the best results 

Good luck with your injection training tomorrow

Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Right thats enough for me then!

He heeee Yay I get to have proper food again!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

Naimh ~ glad you've ditched the detox, like the girls said healthy eating and eating enough of the right foods is much more important at this stage. I'm veggie and drank protein shakes during my lead up to stimms and throughout. They've filled you in about e drugs and where to keep them, anywhere cool but not cold. Good luck 

Flower ~ [email protected]@dy cyst   I hope it goes soon, don't want you in hosp again.

Sam ~ that cot is lovely hun, we liked the darker range too. Can't wait for it all to arrive tomorrow! I have just over 7 weeks left at work! Boo!

Iccle ~ hope your doing ok. Have you been for a scan yet?

Princess ~ hope your ok hun.

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

Went for the scan today - I'm sure the nurse that did the scan (same as last time) is cross eyed or something because she had my lining measurement the same as before AF!! (and I had a good bleed), the cyst was still there too no idea if it had shrunk though cos I couldn't see the screen  

I had a blood test too which must have shown better than the scan because when they called this fty they said I could start stimms  

I go for my first stimms check next Weds so I reckon I should be going for EC around 8-14 Feb.
Sheesh, so glad to be on stimms - feels like I have been d'regging for months  


How's the nursery coming along Sam? 

Have you finished yours Princess?

Cool about the sick leave Niamh - I don't get sick pay so am going to have to book the week from EC as a holiday instead (poo that I have to, but such is!) As the others have said, when the box of Meds arrive there will only be one that has to go in the fridge - the rest can go in a cupboard or something (away from the cooker) - as for your start day, that will be on your protocol - it varies dependant on which type of treatment cycle you are on.

Hope everyone else ok


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Great news Iccle  All fingers crossed for a good first scan next Weds


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

iccle - wishing you tons of good luck  lets hope Valentines Day brings you lots of   

hi girls hope everyone is ok
kerry see you saturday xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Iccle one great news you must be so relieved to finally get on the stimms, good luck here's to lots of follies...

Hope everyone else is OK

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Iccle one OoOoO EC on valentines day   good luck hun keep is posted I have everything crossed sweetie pie xxx

Kerry - I have ordered the same cot mine is due next week I think, let me know how you get on putting it up and things I bet it will be gorgeous, we are off to the baby to look at prams this weekend and I can't wait, I really like the bugaboo but can't understand y it is soo expensive   if I knew I could get pregnant next yr I would buy it as it would be a good investment as u can change the colours but it took us 5 years to b blessed with this little one so it is looking doubtful...well we will see how we get on, hope u r ok...

samper - how r things with you and bump?


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, we went for our injection training sesh yesterday and to be honest, it went quite well really. 

Hubby practised mixing the menopur and sorting the cetrotide and did a pracise go on the little fat pad they give you.

Just a bit concerned as she never mentioned anything about wiping the site with alcohol swab etc and we haven't got any with our meds.... is this ok??

Also, I asked about the emla cream and mr p said I wasn't allowed to use it incase any went in!! 

Just lately my positivitey seems to have waned slightly, which does concern me, any boosts to this would be GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRReat (frosties styleee)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Princess ~ its really easy to put up, you'll be fine. We did the cot, wardrobe and change unit in an hour and a half! Have fun at The Baby.

Naimh ~ Glad the drugs trianing went well. Its easy once you get started honest. Don't worry about the alcohol wipes, you'll be fine without them. Just remember to inject in a different place each night, I alternated sides. You might get a few little bruises but nothing major.  Don't lose your positivity either,           , you'll do just fine I promise.

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Niamh did you practise injecting yourself. I got Sue for my injection training and in her usual no-nonsense way she just showed me what to do and made me practise on myself- i didn't even get offered a fat pad or an orange!! Fortunately it didn't hurt at all so I wasn't scared after that.

Don't worry about the wipes but I made sure I always pressed the injection site afterwards for a few seconds to stop any bruising. To be honest the menopur is usually fine it's the Cetrotide that can occasionally cause bruising.

You have a rollercoaster ahead of you so it will be a miracle if you can stay positive all the way through until test day, just keep picture yourself rubbing your bump in a couple of months time and it'll keep you going 

Kerry, sounds like you have your nursery all sorted, you'll have to take a picture for us.

Princess I'm fine thanks hope you are too, the bump is pretty big and active now  How about yours?

Iccle One how are the stimms going?

Hi Flower

Em long time no hear, hope all is well with you...

Hi anyone I've missed

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all

Niamh - I never got to practice at the session either, dh did all my stimms for me coz I thought the needles were quite big...they dnt hurt as much as you think but your leg feels a bit tiggly afterwards, like the other girls I didn't have sterile pads....Good luck with it all 

Samper- My bump is also getting bigger and my tierdness has returned, my bedding came today and it is lovely Im really looking forward to go to the baby and hopefully get my pram I really like the bugaboo but doubt dh will fork out that much...we will have to see...

Iccle one - how r u getting on?

ems where are you...

have a great meal Kerry...I can't wait for my cot too come it is good that it was easy to put together...we are getting organised now aren't we....


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I wrote a big long post earlier replying to everyone and how I have lost 7lbs and saying how ill I am cos of a dodgy belly   and I lost it - now I'm just to sorry for myself to write another - sorry girls 

I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow well done on the weight loss, thats fantastic!!!!! Must have taken a lot of hard work


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi, I'm feeling better now.

Actually Niamh it didn't, I have stopped eating crap (choccy, takeout etc) and since I started my new job I have walked to work and back most days which is about 25 mins each way. I reckon I average about 3 hrs a week. That's it! I'm quite pleased cos I'm not really on a diet, the majority of it is just more activity.

The dodgy belly came from a "treat" from my husband, he came home with some thai food on Thursday and I thought it didn't taste right but ate it anyway   lo and behold Friday afternoon I started to feel ill!!

My bosses wife (handles accounts and HR type Stuff) said yesterday that "there might be a problem" with me having time off for EC and ET cos her and the boss are on holiday!! I nearly laughed in her face but reatrained myself to saying that I was sorry but I can't change when it happens, but I'd be able to give her a better idea of when I would be having the procedure on Weds aftermy scan.
I know she has no concept of how it all works but I was so bloody angry - I'll have to see if I can get a leaflet rom the clinic to enlighten her.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done on the lifetsyle change Iccle one, I am such a sloth these days- I definitely need to start walking again...

maybe you suggest your bosses wife check out FF, these people really have no idea at all  How frustrating... The thing is if you didn't tell them and just phoned in sick they couldn't do a thing about it.

Good luck for the scan on wednesday.

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday 

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I know Sam, it's what dh said too and I agree - but I don't get any sick pay from work and I would much rather take the time as holiday so that we don't lose my wages but hey, I may just take two weeks sick and sod them!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is OK.

Niamh is your DH called Ciaran? has he posted on Peer support about your employers messing you around with having time off or are there 2 Niamhs having treatment at CARE Mcr at the same time

iccle One how are the stimms going?

princess did you talk DH into the Bugaboo buggy?

kerry, hope you are well. Are you doing these parenting/antenatal classes? If so are you doing them locally or in Macclesfield?

Motherhen have you started your maternity leave yet?

Em, Flowerpot, Hickson, hope you are all OK...

Did too much work on the nursery this weekend and I am absolutely exhausted now!! Plus sitting in my work chair all day is playing havoc with my back... It'll all be worth it though

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi samper 

Take things easy hun your pregnant!!!...I have got the tierdness back again like I felt in the first few weeks hopefully it will pass and I'll get the energy splurge again...
well I showed him pics of the bugaboo on the internet and he said it looked cheap   but sed he will have a good look in the showroom... we are going on wednesday, I want a pram with big wheels so the new silver cross one looks ok,mutsy, or M&p but at min I want the bugaboo but its the only one Ive seen so for.

had a surprise last night dh has been putting £5 notes away since I went to oz and last night he pulled them out and made me count them and there was £440, he only thought there was over a 100 so thats a good start to the pram   as we seem to have got everything else 

hope every one else is ok xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, princess, that is a nice surprise, you'll definitely be able to get the buggy you want now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~   to your bosses! Mine was the same, no concept, she thinks everything is to inconvenience her! Hope you get sorted.

Sam ~ I'm doing classes at Macc, well 2 at Macc and 2 at Knutsford starting on 20th Feb. What are you doing?  Know what you mean about chairs/desks and being uncomfortable! My back kills after work!

Princess ~ aw what a lovely surprise, and will defo go towards your Bugaboo.

Naimh ~ have you started jabbing yet hun?   

Flower & Em ~ Hope your both doing ok  

All fine here. Had physio yesterday now have a nice support band to wear for my SPD. Not wearing it today though, it not comfy while sat at my desk! Naughty  BK moving loads now, and seems to like punching/kicking my ribs on the right! Ouch!

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kerry B- Been waiting for AF to finally turn up.

Hopefully do my first injection tomorrow


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Kerry - not made a final decission on the bugaboo but tommorrow is the big day Im sooo excited It feels like christmas, also got a midwife appointment in the morning so hopefully a nice day ahead...hope bk starts being a good boy for his mummy!!!

Niamh - Af never turns up when you want her too it's always the case hope she plays nice and your injections go well...can't wait to hear your story we are here for support always xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Kerry, I'm doing my classes in March, so you'll have to let me know how you get on... I wasn't going to do them but DH hasn't got a clue about babies ( my brother and sister were born when I was 17 and lived at home so I was like a part-time nanny) also I thought it might be a good opportunity to meet some other local mums and dads-to-be.

Any sign off AF yet Niamh? Do you start stimms on day 1 or day2?

Iccle one have you had your scan yet or is it tomorrow, Good Luck- hope you've got lots of juicy follies.

Princess have fun shopping...


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Samper- I start stimms on day 2- so tomorrow. 

Yep, my hubby is indeed Cieran and he did post a few days ago about my crap I was going through with work. He doesn't have much time to come on here as he works in finance   But bless him for trying


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi guys

gonna try and get this in quick before the puter decides to shut down,  

Been without it for a week and the diagnosis isn't good, they thought it was the main power unit but it’s still cutting out, so will have to use the credit card and get another.

Hope you are all ok

Well the update on my TX is I’ve decided to wait another month (at least), I don’t really have a reason why but that little bit of doubt is enough to hold on, don’t know whether it’s fright of the possible negative or whether I’m not really ready again mentally. I was all set and have all my drugs ready.

gonna try and get on tomorrow cos there's no chance of getting a new puter before weekend

missed you all
love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Naimh ~ hope Af showed and you've started your jabs today  

Princess ~ hope you got your pram sorted today 

Sam ~ I'll let you know how it goes. Should be ok. Am quite excited to start now. Although am more desperate to finish work! 6 weeks to go! 

Em ~ good to see you hun. 

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow Kerry 6 weeks until you finish work not long at all, I've still got 11 weeks  It's all so exciting though now isn't I can't believe I've only got 13 1/2 weeks to go until the baby arrives 

Niamh, I'm glad you managed to sort out work, you must have a really understanding GP to sign you off, you must remember to keep yourself distracted during 2ww, but not to overdo things at the same time, let us now how the first jab goes tomorrow, when is your 1st stimms scan? I think your DH is sweet posting on here, he got a really good debate going 

Em, good to hear from you. You'll know when it feels right to start treatment again.

Hope you had fun today Princess and got your buggy.

Iccle one any news from your scan yet    

Had a crap day at work, we've got this new guy and he is either useless & slow or just deliberately stubborn and sexist I can't decide which but I lost my rag with him today BIG TIME, I could feel my blood pressure rising and my cheeks were bright red. I'll just have to remind myself it's really not worth getting so wound up and just keep calm  

Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey!!
Well, it only took me nearly an hour   but I did my first injection!!!

I got myself all worked up, tears the works, and in the end, I changed my mind from injecting in to my tummy (it just seemed so strange) to my thigh. Although it stung a bit when the liquid went in it wasn't too bad at all.

Just wishing I hadn't worked myself up so much now


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi there!

I went to Manchester CARE for the first time today..........nervous but was impressed, everyone was so nice!

I'm 42, DP is 32, and I have 2 children from a previous marriage (aged 16 and 12). We've been ttc for about 18 months now....on Chlomid for 5 cycles to no avail.....hence our trip to CARE.

Would appreciate all the advice and support I can get on IVF, the consultant thinks we should go for it straight away considering my age........any older ladies got any success stories they could cheer me up with?

Thanks
Foxyflug
xxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya Lovelies 

Kerry - I went too the baby today and bought our pram, we got the bugaboo it was in the sale we got the pram,carrycot,rain cover and carseat or £524 not bad considering the pram is over £600...we looked at the Musty but i really wanted a red one and just didn't like the fabric of it...really chuffed with the pram so it is at my grandmas now as I am very superstitious...hope you are well...

Niamh - I was the same and cried at my injections had to get dh to do it for me...it will all be worth it though if it works got my fingers crossed for you tightly...

Angels - Im sooo glad you are back I have been thinking about you and wondering where you was, It is a good idea not too go ahead with tx unless you are ready Good Luck with what you decide we are always here for you hun xxx

Samper - the time is going by quicky!!! sorry to hear you had a bad day at work oh well your mat leave will be here before you know it xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Princess- Im so glad its not only me, heck I got so worked up I was like a little kid, heaving for breath. 

Hopefully tomorrow wont be anywhere near as bad. 

Thanks for the finger crossing, feels like I need every bit of help at the moment


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Niamh - it used to take dh about 30 mins every night to do the injection as I had to prepare myself and he had to do it when I wasn't looking....I cried like a baby when he did the one before egg colection    we all know what you are going through hun and are here to support you...i got quite bad side effects from the drugs hope you avoid theese some ppl are lucky so fingers crossed your one of them xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmmm I think Im not even going to LOOK at the needle I use for the ovitrelle injection. I can just about cope with the tiny ones for menopur


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well done Niamh - that first injection takes a lot of guts  

Em - don't worry about it if you don't feel ready, you'll know when it's right.

All went well at the scan today - I have about 20 measurable follies so far with 1 at 18mm, so back on Friday for another check. My left is doing better than my right which I found a bit weird, but I have a cyst on the right so maybe that has something to do with it  

Hi Foxy, I'm afraid I can't offer any advice specific to your circumstances. But anything general I (and the other girls) will certainly try! I'm in the middle of my third share cycle right now. 

Managed to sort my leave for EC / ET Kerry - I think it was ignorance as she asked me to explain what exactly was going to happen. And I can have it a holidays so I'll still get paid *phew*

£540 quid for a pram   I'm going to have to start saving now  

right - going towatch the last bit of Jericho before bed

Night girls


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Foxy ~ welcome to Care hun. They are all so lovely there.  I had ICSI there last July and was very lucky to get a BFP first time. All I cna say is don't be afriad to ask them questions, they really don't mind at all. We'll all help you as much as we can.

Princess ~ what a bargain, glad you got the one you wanted. 

Iccle ~ great scan results hun, your doing well. What day are you on now? So glad you got sorted with your boss too, its amazing when you explain to people how their opinion can change. 

Sam ~ so are you working up to 38 weeks then hun? Try not to get stressed with the bloke at work, he's not worth it. I had a bad work day yestreday, was so fed up, but feel better today. 

Naimh ~ well done you with the jabs  they do get easier. Just remember to push the plungeras slowly as possible, less bruising.

I can't believe I'll be 30 weeks on Monday. Where has the time gone??!! So  about labour!!

xxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi lovelies  

Well, getting used to my first week of maternity leave - it's a bit weird.   Have had so much energy up to now and this week I've just flopped. Think it's like the first few days when you go on hols and suffer adrenalin withdrawal - am hoping I get my energy back next week. Just taking it v easy this week to see how I go.

Had a difficult final week in work..won't go into too much detail as trying to let it all go now.  All down to being treated very badly on my year end appraisal.  Not a complete surprise (seems to have happened to every pregnant woman I've spoken to) but leaves a nasty taste after 22 years - especially having been a highest level performer for 2 years running and also at half year!!   

Still, nothing is as important as our little bundle so am just focussing in on that instead.  

Kerry - like the new piccie. Take it easy hun - positive thinking re that labour! We had hospital tour last night which really brought it all home - been doing my labour hypno CD today! 4 weeks till due date!!

Iccle - looking good hun. Sending you   

Princess - pram sounds great - we have an iCandy Apple (quite similar to Bugaboo) 

Niamh - the jabs do get easier, honest.  

Em - hope pooter sorted soon. Good to hear from you. I think there's a lot to be said for listening to your inner self and going when you feel ready.  

Foxy - best of luck. I'm 40 and we got BFP with our 1st IVF at CARE after unsuccessful 12m of Clomid and 2 IUIs at a different clinic. Can't speak highly enough of CARE. I think being as relaxed as possible is a key thing too. Acupuncture, hypno....you name it, I did it!  .

'Bye for now all  

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mother Hen ~ sorry to hear you had a bad last week, thats not on relaly is it. But still like you say all that matters is your bundle coming along safely now.  Where are you having the baby? We're at Macclesfield. Take care and get lots of rest xxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi Kerry

Having bubs at Warrington - seems as OK as hospitals go (I'm not a big fan!). Have pretty much packed my bag (s!!) this week so almost all set now.

Take care hun

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Just lost a big long post and can't be bothered to re-write so in summary hi everyone!

Iccle one great news on the 20 follies what a great start

Niamh well done on your 1st jab they'll just get easier now....

Princess i'm glad you got the buggy you wanted

Hi everyone else


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Got scanned again today and I have 25 measured follies, womb lining has grown by .5mm and is now 8.5mm.
Got a call from the nurse who said the cons thinks that I am progressing nicely and has scheduled my EC for Tuesday    They're gonna call tomorrow to let me know what time to take my trigger on Sunday  

God I hope things go better this time


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one what fantastic news, this is your time so just focus on staying positive and imagine those 2 lines and a growing bump in a few months time  I'm really excited for you.

Niamh hope the jabs are going OK

kerry love the latest picture, it's good to put a face to the name- I'm going to get DH to take a piccy of bump and me for my profile. I am trying not to think about labour, hopefully the baby will just pop out- not very likely! 

hi everyone else

Thank god it's the weekend


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for your good wishes ladies.......your story has given me hope Mother Hen!

It all feels very strange to me.....i conceived with no problems with my boys (now 16 and 12) and this all seems so alien. Its like another language to learn and I've never been so caught up with dates and timings of my cycles. Sometimes i feel like I'm going round the bend!!!!!! 

I've booked to have my day 2 bloods taken....thats assuming AF arrives - I took chlomid at the beginning of this cycle so who knows, there's still a chance I may get lucky?!?!?!?

If the IVF goes ahead we could be doing it in March.......hope my employers are understanding about me taking some time off to do it, don't really want to tell them what my hospital appointments are for.

Anyway, its a waiting game for now, just listening to my biological clock ticking so loudly its deafening!

Foxy
xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Guys

Managing to post quickly before I crash  

off to get a new puter tomorrow then i'll be back with a vengence   

hope you are all ok

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Decided to have a total veg day today, I was exhausted on Monday after working all weekend on the nursery, so downloaded the latest Lost, Jericho and Greys Anatomy and having a sofa day 

Plus it's so icy DH is worried about me slipping on the ice if I go outside 

Have a good weekend everyone

Foxy stay in touch, let us know how things work out for you

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Iccle one - Good Luck for EC I habe everything crossed for you xxx all sounding good though.

Samper - Veg out days are cool, dh drank the Milk so I have to go  to the shop so I can have a cup of tea  , oh well we are going for a nice meal tonight with friends which should be nice.

Angels - Glad you are getting a new computer, can't wait to catch up.

Niamh - how r the injections going?

Foxy - I don't know much about clomid but Good luck with what ever you decide.

Kerry hope you are well sweetie and taking care of your precious little man xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just a quickie from me girls



Foxy - can't speak highly enough of CARE, they are all brilliant.  we have had two failed IVF's unfortunately and we have two frosties on ice there.  Its a scary thought when you set out on the IVF journey but once underway it becomes quite normal!!

Iccle - wow, your doing brilliant.....good luck for EC hun as I probably wont be on before then 

Niamh - i was the same with my first needle, gosh all that time ago, and was in tears before but it soon became very normal and i just did it as though it was the normal thing to do ha ha 

kerry - hope your feeling ok today chick

Em - you will know when your ready hun, i havent been ready either 


princess, samper and everyone else hello xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi eveyone,
Good news!!! Last nights injection went tres brillentos  It took us all of ten minutes (with the help of emla shhhhh don't tell mr p )

Went for our scan this morning with a nurse named carol??, and to say Ive only been doing the stimming injections for 3 days I THINK its good. We had to get up at 7 to get there for 11.30. 

Hubby was looking at the screen the whole time and on each ovary he says he thinks he saw at least 3 perhaps 4 follies.... is this good for so early on They told us that they were still quite small and to carry on with the menopur and come back on monday for another check.  They didn't tell us any more info on the follies themselves. So here is where I ask my lovely fertility friends for advice..........


Sitting on the sofa now feet up, I think hubby got a bit of a shock when he came in and saw me legs akimbo with the probe up there   He's treating me really quite nicely. Even got a strawberry milkshake out of him heeeee


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hi all

can't believe it's sunday already  
i think it should be the working week sat and sun, mon ~ fri should be the weekend  

just vegging today
hope you are all ok

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi All

Couldn't do nothing all day yesterday, the urge to finish the nursery was too strong, so all I need to do now is buy a cot and dress the room, it's looking good.

Niamh don't be scared to ask about your follies, they will tell you,  how many and how big they are, they'll ideally want them around 19-21mm for EC- nearer the end they'll only count the dominant ones. You will be able to see them on the screen as black 'circles'. 

On a normal cycle they aim for between 8-12 follies, if you have too few or they are worried about OHSS they'll ask you to change your stimms accordingly, sounds like everything is good though if they didn't ask you to change anything.

Let us know how you get on tomorrow, good luck!

Hope everyone else is OK and you are taking things nice any easy Iccle one in readiness for Tuesday, what time is your EC scheduled for?

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Everything sounds ok for a first scan Niamh - Sounds like the injections are going fine, I've never used emla and only occaisionally hurt myself, and I think that our partners get quite shocked by all we go through, mine is an absolute love. Yes we have had rows whilst I have been having treatment but it has all been because he couldn't deal with what a b*tch I was being   Right now for instance, he has gone to do the shopping whilst I stay and chat here because I have an achey belly cos my ovaries are so huge.

I know what you mean Em - I can't believe it's nearly time to go back to work, thankfully though I actually like working at the new place so I'm not dreading going in!


Well done on finishing the Nursery Sam - I have to seriously fight the urge to turn our spare room into a nursery before time - don't want to be one of those crazies that has an empty nursery for years   Hasn't stopped me knitting though   nearly finished that blanket I started last August - it has taken about 100 hours to make so far but on the lace edging now so probaly only another 20 or so to go!!

My EC is scheduled for 11:15am on Tuesday and it can't come quick enough - I feel really swollen and amachey like I am due on - I don't think I have had that before. I have dramtically increased my protein intake (meat based nearly every day since I started stimms) so hoping for an improvement this time.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi iccle one 

Good Luck for your egg collection on Tuesday, I remeber getting paind like i was due on and I got 22 eggs so you might have loads building up in there so fingers crossed for you hun tuesday will be here before you know it...

Samper - Glad to hear your nursery is coming on nicely, I just love mine but I'll have to do it all again as I think we will be moving before bubs comes along oh well...we have the cot but we haven't put it up becouse of this...I have been feeling tired lately just can't wait for the arrival now...

Angels - Sundays were made to veg out... how are you? Is your sister ok? its soo glad to see you back...

Niamh - Sounds like you are responding well...let us know how your next scan goes... 

kerry - hope you and bubs are ok xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Sorry not been on for a while. I've been busy shopping around for drugs for my next cycle. Saved £700 up to now..

Wanting to wish Iccle one all the best for Tuesday  xx

Hi to everyone.  Hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Hickson, very kind of you  

Well done on the saving!!I have to have Clexane this time so have been trying to get costings for that but no-one will tell me without the script


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127517.0

Have you seen this on peer support?

Hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

No I hadn't thanks Hickson


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

How come you are taking clexane this time Iccle One? Is that for clotting or are they just hedging their bets? Good luck for tomorrow, do you know how many follies you have?

Hi Hickson, when are you starting treatment next? Well done you on saving so much money...

Did you have a scan today Niamh? If so how did it go? How are you finding the commute to and from Mcr?

Hope everyone else is OK...

Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Sam

I did indeedio have a scan. Got approx 6 follies on each side. Starting the cetrotide injections tonight, and to say Im scared is a massive understatement. 

Got my emla cream on as we speak lol what a wuss. 

Saw Denise who took my bloods and we have to go back again wednesday for another check and she was hoping for EC for Saturday.  Cant help but feel slightly disappointed at the number of follies so far. I know what they say though quality not quantity. 

Hmmmm scaredy cat me  

Getting sick of that 6hr return trip though now


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Niamh 6 on each side is great, don't get down beat about that, you may even get a few frosties  My last 2 cycles I only had 5 follies in total each time and only got 4 eggs both times, so 12 is great!

Totally normal to be scared, I was petrified before EC but you'll be fine- my last one was totally pain free...

Have you found somewhere to stay between EC and ET?

Iccle One my DH says to tell you good luck for tomorrow 

Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

he he well its taken me the sum total of an hour to do my 2 injections. God does the cetrotide HAVE to go in your tum I hate it. Mind you, don't tell him, but I didn't actually feel anything   Mind you it is itching and stinging like mad now  

There's plenty of time for those follies to keep growing yet. 

We're looking at staying at the premier travel inn at deansgate locks- I think we pass it every time we come thru on the fly over. 

I have to say though, when I came out of the scanning room today and saw a lady on a trolley out for the count, probably before or after her EC I did start to panic a bit...... 

Weird question but- when they anaesthetise you/sedate you (I dead set on GA) do they do it once your legs are in the air or do they do it whilst you are just lying down and then they move your legs?

God I bet you think Im proper weird   

Thanks for all your support Sam I REALLY appreciate it xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Niamh - I had sedation both previous times and plan to do so again tomorrow.
I was petrified the first time and am still nervous about tomorrow - but tbh sedation is absolutely fine. I barely remember anything, people tend to have conversations with with the staff, mine ice breaker whilst my legs were akimbo and the consultant had his nose to the grindstone so to speak was "so how long have you been doing this then?"   I only have dh's word for this as I don't remember a thing - just glad I didn't turn potty mouth  
And 6 follies a side is great - I'm sharing which is the only reason I have as many as I do.
Oh also - if you have GA they will prob re-arrange you after yo ugo to sleep - with sedation it's just before they give you the meds (at least it was with me).

You'll be fine, honestly  

Hi Sam - hedging with the Clexane, I'm also taking Aspirin. I had a "free doppler", Mr Patel was showing a new sonographer the machine and all it's workings whilst I had my appt one day, so I got to see my womb in 3-d and everything, amazing! He said that I had good blood flow to my womb so I think it's more for a possible immune / antibody issue. Mr Lowe said that they could do the tests and tack another few hundred quid to the bill or just give me the meds as they wouldn't do any harm.
DH counted 25 follies on Friday (my last scan) so I should have a couple more now - just hoping for a decent amount each (no awkward decisions), decent quality embies and some possibles to freeze in that order!!
Thanks to your DH too - very nice of him, I forget that dh's take an interest too - mine asks whats going on once or twice a week too!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Happy to help Niamh. To be honest I really can't remember when they put your legs in the stirrups, I think they lie you down then put the cannula in and give you a bit of a pre-med and then put they lift your legs up, but I really can't remember. 

Plus you really won't need GA, honestly-  I had sedation for both and for the first one and it totally knocked me out plus the recovery is much better, especially if you are staying in a hotel and won't even have your home comforts. If you do start to feel pain they will increase the meds so you won't feel anything, remeber they do this all teh time.

The ET's worse for having your legs up, 'cos you have to have a full bladder and then have your legs up for a good 15-20 minutes whilst they put the embies back in...my legs started shaking uncontrollabley  It doesn't hurt though and you are just so pleased to be PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) that you don't care!! Plus it is amazing seeing your embies that 1st time!

Just think only a couple more jabs to go


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi iccle one 

we must have posted at the same time, good for you to get prescribed the clexane and aspirin- it can only help. Good luck tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you- let us know how you get on when you feel up to it   

Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh god, and there was me thinking it was awful having the scan probey thing pressing on my bladder today ha ha 

Shall give the sedation a bit of thought..... 

I can't wait to actually "BE" pregnant     even if its just for a little while


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

Iccle ~ I've missed you hun but am   everything for you.

Naimh ~ sounds like things are going well hun. I had a GA for EC but only cos I'm a wuss, and I think DH felt happier knowing I was out of it! Didn't take long to come round, just felt a bit woosy afterwards. My advise would be to take a pair of big pants with you in case you need to wear a pad afterwards. I'm so excited for you!

Sam ~ glad the nursery is coming along well hun. We're all done apart fromo the order, I ordered it last week but its not arrived yet. Moses basket came on Friday. Its weird though isn't it looking at it all!

Em ~ glad your back with us hun,  

Foxy ~ its amazing how quickly you get into the 'cycle' counting stuff, and how much you notice and learn about your body! I'm sure it won't be long until you start tx. How doyou boys feel about it all?

Hickson ~ nice to see you. Glad you've managed tosave on the old drugs, it all helps!

Mother Hen ~ Ah Warrington, don't know much about that one. I'm sure you'll be fine though hun. I must start to pack my bag soon!

Flower ~  darling, hope your ok.

Princess ~ hope your not too stressed with the prospect of the move hun. We'll be here if you need help with anything  

Phew think thats it! All fine with us, getting BIGGER by the hour it feels!   Still 10 weeks to go, I'm going to be the size of a house! I guess I should enjoy it!

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Guys 

Probably missed you but hope all goes well Iccle    I had clexane, It stings like hell as you do it, pinch the bit you'll inject and keep it pinched while you push the plunger and pull the needle out, only stop pinching when the needle is out. it gets itchy, don't itch it though cos it makes it worse, rub an ice cube where you'll inject before to numb it a bit and after to ease the itch  

Hi Kerry, not long now sweetie

Niamp, sedation is great, I was totally out of it, talking rubbish, giving DH a laugh, you come round without having felt a thing and feeling brill, none of the dropping off to sleep like with GA.

Hi Sam, Hickson, Motherhen, Flower, Princess, foxy, sure i've missed someone  

back later
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hope everything went well today Iccle One... will look forward to hearing from you.

Hope everyone else is OK. Good luck for tomorrow Niamh, Fingers crossed everything is still on plan for Saturday, I bet your are excited ( try not to worry)

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

It still shocks me how quick the sort protocol is! I can't believe you are nearly ready for EC Niamh.

Well I finally fell up to posting - I had a bit of a read earlier but was still too fuzzy to post.

I managed 14 eggs so that's 7 each for me and the recip.

I was a bit worse off than the last times - not sure why. The sedation was fine, I had to ask for a bit more to start though because I didn't feel zonked enough. Dh said that I ended up having 3 lots of Ketamine and I think that may have been what made me feel so rough after. I felt sick when I got back to my room, and when I got home and if I think about it I still do   I'm burping a lot too (don't know what that's about)
I don't think it's OHSS but I'll see how I go on over the night before calling a doctor, I am drinking plenty of fluids so we'll see.

Right going to go lie down a bit again

Thanksgirls for all the well wishes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done Iccle One, fingers crossed for a higher fertilisation rate    

Hope you are feeling a bit better today, I felt dreadful after my first EC and was actually sick hours aferwards, it's all worth it though. Let's face it being in labour will be awful, but that's our big goal!!!

Good luck

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Morning - feeling much better but still very tender roung my ovaries, feels like I have been kicked  

But it's worth it, I have just had a call from the embryologist and all 7 eggs have fertilised   (another hurdle over) none have cleaved yet as it hasn'tbeen 24 hours yet so I won'tknow grades until I have been in for transfer tomorrow.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

WOw iccle one -  FANTASTIC news that all your eggs have fertilised, Im so pleased for you...Good luck for the transfer tommorrow, can't wait to hear how it goes sweet heart but so for so good!!!!

Niamh -   for you too hun I had sedation for EC and it really is fine....pain free I just got an itchy nose believe it or not from the anesthetic...I was also petrified the nurses are brilliant and held my hand all the way through...can't fault the staff at care at all...

Samper - how are you and bump hun?

Ems - Hope you are ok hun, what have you been up to hun?

Kerry - It really is going quicky...sometimes I wish the days awa =y as I am dying to meet my little man but then some days I am like oh my god!!! Im going to give birth soon and it is quite scary....

Flower - hope u r well hun xxx

Hickson - great saving, hope 2008 is your year hun xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hiya girlies!!!!!

Well Im amazed at how weirdly teary and emotional Im feeling right now. Its really horrid what these hormones do to you. Last night before C got home I started to get all weepy and upset, Im honestly not quite sure why. Started blaming him for all this pain and horridness Im going through, kept asking myself why I was the one who had to go through all the horrible tests and embarassing siutations when its his sperm that are at fault. Started worrying about how I dont feel I can go through all this again if it doesn't work first go, and what will we do.... Oh dear, I just got myself so upset. I ended up in bed at 8.30 out for the count with a sore itchy tum after those sh1tty injections  

We went for a scan again today, and we have a few good sized follies some at 17mm lining at 1cm which Im guessing is good?? I had my blood taken again as well, and this time in my HAND, because of my crappy veins   
Got to go back on Friday for another check and more bloods.  Oh dear lord!!!

Hoping for EC to be moved to Monday which would mean I would have been stimming for 13 days..... Im just not totally confident with the number of decent sized mature follies at the moment, and I don't think they're going to increase THAT much by Saturday. Plus the hotel we will need to stay at charges an extra tenner a night if you stay overnight on a weekend.  

God what a massively me post, Im sorry everyone, just feeling pretty pants at the moment, plus I have 2 horrid cold sores on my bottom lip which are making eating very sore and difficult, also 2 lovely juicey zits on my chin  









P.S After thought here, hubby took me to a pub on the way home from manchester today and we were quitely minding our own business with our fish and chips and in walked THE vera duckworth from corrie- complete with swish bentley parked outside!!!!! Wooohoooo a claim to fame


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one, fantastic news- I'm so excited for you, lets hope you get a few frosties for baby no.2    

Niamh, we've all been there- people who say moving house and divorce are the most stressful thing have clearly never gone through infertility and IVF 

You'll be fine, you'll be amazed by how much they'll continue to grow whilst you are still stimmming, my biggest follie last time was 22mm by the time we got round to EC. Try to remain positive 

Princess I'm fine thanks, looking massive now and still got 12 1/2 weeks to go I have already started waddling, I'll need rolling along by the time I get to 12 weeks.

Kerry meant to ask you, how long does it take you to get to Wilmslow each day, I'm just trying to guage how long it will take me to get to work if we move to HC 

Our dog, Fred, is obsessed by the nursery he goes in there to sniff all the teddies and have a bark at them- I'm sure he knows something is going on  

Hope everyone else is OK.

Sam


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Its just amazing reading all your posts ladies, I feel like its all happening so quick for me and i don't seem as well informed as you all are!

Been checking my diary.....if AF happens on time (I'm a regular as clockwork 28 day lady normally, tho chlomid has tinkered with that a little) and my day 2 bloods are OK, I'm looking to start the whole process off in about 5 weeks!!!! By my calculations that'll give me an estimated EC date of about Easter, which is great cos I'm a Peripatetic teacher and I'll be off school then.

By the way....how do you all go on with time off work for all the pre EC appointments....are there many, how long do they usually take?


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya Ladies 

Niamh - I started this post earlier but I lost it, then got caught up cooking dinner and so on...I just want to give you a big   and let you know that I am here for you as I know exactly how you are feeling, reading your post makes me remeber how I was when I was going through the try, I personally had really bad side effects from the drugs and was quite ill with hot and cold flushs and like you I was an emotional wreck and poor dh went through hell...I too blamed him for me going through a hard time as it is him with the motility issues where as I don't have any infertillity problems....It is important that you make your dh realise that you don't really mean what you are saying and it is the drugs talking and the whole emotional rollercoaster of IVF...samper is right it really is one of the most stressful things in life.  Try not to think about whether or not this try will work or not, the best thing to do is stay positive and take each day as it comes    I was absolutely devastated when I got my bfn and really couldn't see a way forward I even left dh and went to Australia wih my best friend as i wasn't sure I wanted to be with him, I came back and just 2 weeks before I was due to start icsi number two I fell pregnant naturally after four years!!!! now here I am typing this with a huge belly and wishing you and everyone else all the luck in the world xxxx

Foxy - 5 weeks will fly by!!!  really hope that your ec and et will fit in with the holidays xxx

Samper - I too do the waddle thing   dh calls me fatty!!!  its brilliant that there isn't many weeks between you kerry and I...the time is going rather fast!!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Foxy

CARE do early appointments for scans, so I always tried to get the first appointment and I usually made it to work for just after 9am ( I work in Poynton).

Iccle one, it is good that there are 3 of us due within weeks of each other, we should all meet up after the babies arrive  

have a good day everyone

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

thats a great idea samper!!!!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi girls, 

not being much of a good friend these days, sure someone is pinching the hours of my day as no sooner have i got up it's time for bed again

hope you are all well
i will get time for proper personals over the weekend

lots of love Em X


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for that Sam, I just want to keep the IVF thing under our hats for the time being. Feels like enough pressure as it is without anyone else at work or family asking how things are going etc.

Starting to get quite excited now, done lots of reading up (this site is fab!) and am feeling slightly more informed! Just hope I can cope with any side effects and the emotions whilst still working. I teach kids to play brass instruments (some of the time full classes of 8/9 year olds) and it can be quite stressful at the best of times!

Off to Northern Ireland tomorrow for the weekend with the Brass Band that I play for, so that should take my mind off things for a few days, and then its half term! WAHAY!!!!


Foxy
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hey don't fret about it Em - I think we can all be guilty of letting things slide on here, I, for one, certainly don't take anyones lack of presence personally 

Foxy - don't worry about not being up to speed on the terminology and treatment variants - we all start out the same way, if anything goes over your head just ask - I did!! I had no idea what AF was ("Aunt Flo" anther term for your period) I know there were others but I can't remember them right now though. 

Well I have two embies on board - just hoping they stay put, it has been _very_ painful this time around, I thought I had OHSS last night the pain was so bad but Mr Lowe reckons, after a check today, that it's just damage from the removal. Oh, non to freeze which I was bummed out about.

Well my cat isn't pregnant (she should have been due this weekend) - she is busy thrutching every time a breeze passes over her  not a pretty sight seeing her flue twitching away! Not sure right now if I am going to put her though going back down to my mums, she got ill last time (and having her stay there for a few weeks) or if to get her sterilised and just get a kitten when my mums has babies, I have no clue.

Oh god now she's yowling 

Oh I had my Clexane injection tonight Em and it wasn't too bad, I have to admit that I was dreading it after you said that it stings (I am a woos!) I did sting a bit after but no worse (so far!!) than the stimms really. Hope it stays that way!

right gotta lie down again now as my ovaries are paying the price for being sat up for 20 mins


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good Luck Iccle one, take it easy. I'd just come on to see how you had got on so I'm glad you had posted, I'll be thinking of you over the next 2 weeks    

Foxy have fun in Northern Ireland.

Hope evryone else is OK.

My back is painful, I have to go to bed everynight at 8pm 'cos its the only place that I am comfy   Wouldn't have it any otherway though

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Samper - My back is killing too, I have to get dh to rub it for me every night.. Im going to have a early one too...

Iccle one - positive vibes all round for the next two weeks, I have everything crossed for you hun... I really hope it's a bfp for you sweetheart...Todays is the start of the chineese new year so hopefully it is lucky for you...keep us posted.

Good to see you em hope tyou are ok xxx


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Can I join the Care gang?!  I started day 2 stimms on Wednesday and am also on a short protocol.  We have not done sp before so are hoping that we get lots of lovely egss soon.
We have had three icsi treatments at the Womens in Liverpool but have moved on to Care as now private, and they do the extra tests the womens refused to talk about!

So glad to see lots of bfp's here.  Hope some of your success rubs off!!

Going for scan on Saturday, which is great, as I am a teacher and don't have to negoitiate the time off situation.  Should really be on Sunday so not really expecting many follies.  Does anyone know whether loosing weight effects the number of menopur you use.  I am on 5 but have lost nearly 2 stone recently.  Hoping it may make a difference.

Once again congratulations to all you pregnant ladies.  Good luck to everyone having treatment or waiting to start.
Love
Denise x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls and welcome to the newbies
sorry, I'm a bit like Em and have no time for anything at the moment! will try and catch up soon. sorry for being a rubbish FF, if anyone needs anything just p/m me as i get the email at work xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Denise, Great to have another new person on the thread.... Good luck with your cycle we seem to have quite a few girls all having treatment around the same time at the moment.

I'm taking a much needed day off today, starting to feel tired again and trying to pace myself until mid April when I can finish work, fortunately we have a couple of bank holidays and I've got 4 days holiday to take before the end of March 

Sam


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

P.s. Niamh, I've just seen Cieran's post on Peer Support- if you go for sedation he'll get to hold your hand all through the procedure- the ony time they'll seperate you is to take him off to do his bit to add to the proceeding...

I'm not sure if he is allowed into Theatre with you if you have GA, Kerry may be able to tell you.

He'll also be right next to you for ET as well.

I think it's easy to forget how traumatic it is for the blokes though, remember he is going to have to sit there watching you go through a fairly invasive procedure so try to be supportive of each other. He'll also probably fret through the 2ww- whilst they're part of this whole affair none of it happens in their body so in our case DH was scared of asking me how I was feeling but at the same time wanted to know exactly what was going on and if I 'felt pregnant' all the time.

You'll both be fine, he seems really supportive and I really respect him for taking the time to come on here with all these crazy woman to ask for advice


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

Have been off line for a few days so sorry for not being around.

Sam ~ it takes me anything from 30 mins to 45 to get to work, but I do have to get to Styal so the other side of Wilmslow. Its Alderley Edge thats the problem. 

Niamh ~ is you have sedation C can stay with you hun, if you have GA he'll only be allowed to stay whilst you are put under then be taken off to do his bit.

Iccle ~ great news on the fertilised eggs, sorry you didn't get any to freeze though. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you (can't cross my legs   )    

 everyone else, really busy so can't stop but have read back and am thinking of everyone xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Kerry

Thanks for the info, I think I can cope with 35-40 minutes. 

Cheers

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

guess who is in hospital with OHSS !!!

yep, your friendly neighbourhood demick!!
I have had had relly bad pain, so muuch so thati don't think I can go again if this fails 

will mail more when I get home hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ohh Iccle One what a nightmare. I'll be thinking about you, let us know how you get on... How come they didn't spot it at CARE  Hope you're feling better soon

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Look forward to hearing from you iccle one...hope you get well soon hun xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

OH NO Iccle, hope they are looking after you, get loads of water down you  
hope you feel better soon

hi everyone else

love Em X


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Iccle one- I so hope you're feeling  better soon


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey ho everyone!!!

Went for my final scan yesterday and they said I was READY!!!   Oh my god, I don't know whether I was scared or excited or what!!!!  

Egg collection is scheduled for 11th Feb, just got to wait in today for a phone call from them to let us know what time they want us in etc.  

Oh god, please let this be it for us, please let this be our baby, we so so want it.

Right Im off to go and warm up my wheat pack    Speak to you girlies later


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Niamh - thats great news hun...so excited for you   keep us informed darling xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dum de dum.... nothing going on here


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Niamh, i'm sat here in tears it is so moving, when you get your BFP it will be so nice to look back and show bubs   

good luck for monday   

Iccle hope you are feeling a bit better  

Hi everyone else, hope you are enjoying this rare sunshine  

love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Niamh

Unfortunately my sound card isn't working so can't listen to the video but I watched it, what a lovely idea for explaining to your friends and family what the procedure entails.

Good luck for Monday, you have responded fabulously to the stimms with 24 follies. So hopefully you'll have a few frosties for future babies 

 

Iccle one, hope you are OK? I am thinking of you...

Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ooooh girlies Im so excited... going to be staying here

http://www.macdonaldhotels.co.uk/manchester/index.htm?macd_source_link=http://www.macdonaldhotels.co.uk/hotels/location_hotels.htm

Very pooooosh!!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi,
Been for first scan today.  Was great to go into Manchester on a Saturday and only took us 40 minutes was amazed!  Have 6 follies ranging from 8 - 14.  Early days though as I had only taken three injections of menopur!  Hoping I have lots more by Tuesday.  Bet it doesn't take me 40 minutes on Tuesday morning!!  Had one slight problem our screening bloods are out of date so need to be done again.  Typical!  Start Cetrotide tomorrow.

Sorry to hear your not feeling so good Iccle one.  I hope you feel better soon.
Good luck Niamh for Saturday.  Hopefully I'm not far behind you!

Denise x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck Denise...

Niamh how are you feeling today? Nervous and excited I bet!!? 

Iccle One hope you're doing better  

Went out last night with friends I haven't seen for ages, but known since my early 20's. 1 Girl has just  done 3 IUI's and is about to start d/r for her first IVF in April whilst on homeymoon, another girl has just done 5 months of clomid but as she hasn't responded at all was referred for IVF on Friday ( she has severe PCOS and had a miracle baby 18 months ago after her 1st clomid cycle) and another girl was telling me how they've been trying for 2 years and just haven't yet found the courage to go to the doc to start investigations.... We all thought it'd be easy!!

It's scary just how many of us there out there- I think people are so relieved to meet someone who is going or has gone through it - I just hope my story gives them some hope!

Hope everyone else is enjoying this beautiful weekend

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi 

just to pre-warn everyone - this is gonna be a "me" post as although I am home I'm still not well.

I got home this afternoon and am trying not to do everything that needs doing around the house!

I have no idea how Care missed it, although it never got to the stage where I was leaking fluid from my ovaries so maybe that is why Mr Lowe went ahead with ET. I did call first thing Thursday morning (ET day) and say that I was in a lot of pain and not sure if I could go ahead, the nurse called me back and said that Mr L said that he would check me before hand and see what was what. He did check and said there was no fluid and the pain was probably just due to the trauma of EC.

The pain just got worse over the course of the day and I had used my allotment of paracetemol by 3am and I was awake from 5:30am in agony so I waited til just before 8 as I figured that even if I went to hospital then I would have to wait until then for a gynaecologist anyway so I waited at home.
Got to the hospital by 8:30am and had to wait til 10:30 for pain relief (codine which they said would be ok in pregnancy) and went for a scan at about 11:30.
My left ovary was approx 10cm x 8cm x 7cm and the right was around 8cm x 7cm x 7cm I could feel the top of my left ovary on the same level as my belly button  
Just to give you an idea of how much I had swelled I lost 2 inches in stomach girth between yesterday afternoon and this morning alone!!

I'm feeling much better now although I am still on paracetamol and there is no way I can do too much as I'm still getting pain but at least it is nowhere near as bad as it was!!

We are going to seriously reconsider our IF path if we get a negative this time, I just don't think I could do this again without being terrified of OHSS happening again, I know it's unlikely but it has been so painful - as bad as when I went into hospital as an emergency with the infection in my tubes, that I don't think I would be willing to risk it again.

We'll have to see what a week on Friday brings  

New girls - please don't fret about this (only just realised that the above would probably freak you out) OHSS isn't that common

Right gotta go and lie down again

will do personals as soon as I am feeling better


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi lovelies  

Iccle One
Thinking of you  . Take very good care of yourself and rest up. I guess with OHSS it can be difficult to spot but I'm sure that's no consolation when you have it. But when you get your BFP this time, this will all fade away. You've got this shot at it, which you might not have had if the OHSS had been confirmed earlier and you'd decided you couldn't go again, so I'm putting all my positive vibes out there for you hun.   

Niamh
Wishing you lots of luck today. You will be fine, I'm sure. Enjoy resting up in your hotel you 2!

Denise
You've similar history to me in that we had 2 IUIs at Liverpool then transferred to CARE due to issues with Liverpool...and look at me now. 2 weeks to go and waddling around like an elephant! Hope some of this rubs off on you.  

Samper, Princess & Kerry
Hope you're all blooming nicely. We picked up our pram..sorry 'travel system' (!!) at the weekend. How freaky!!   Everything ready now, just waiting for our little bundle. Am having hair done today, massage tomorrow, waxing on Wed and pedicure Thursday... so it can come any time it likes after that!!

Em/Flower
Hope you 2 are doing well. We think of you lots.

All for now as off to waddle to the shop!  

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Iccle One    you take care. As Mother Hen says when you get you BFP it will all seem worth it. Are you going to get in touch with CARE and tell them what's happened?

Mother Hen, only 2 weeks left for you, I'm jealous   I'm getting so excited now- you must be besides yourself with excitement...

Hi everyone else, what a lovely weekend

Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Eeeeeeek!!! EC in just a few hours (with mr lowe) and Im pooping myself. Hubby has gone and left me in our room whilst he gets breekkie  

Just hope I NEVER have to do this again


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Niamh - I bet you are having the procedure whilst Im typing so my thoughts are with you, it really isn't as bad as what you think...hope you get lots of lovely eggs sweetie, can't wait to hear your news.

iccle one -   soo sorry for all the pain you have gone through Im praying that this is a bfp for you sweetheart you deserve it sooo much.

motherhen - wow 2 weeks!!!thats amazing I bet you are soo excited I know I am already!!! I am planning on getting a massage, just want to be pampered you are doing the right thing...can't wait to see your birth anoucement!!!!

samper - quite a while for us two and I have a feeling bubs will come a bit later...just can't wait to take him for a walk in the pram especially with the weather being so nice!!!

kerry - hope you are welll xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Niamh let us know how it goes today  

Princess- I know 12 weeks it feels like ages, I've got another scan on Wednesday so I am going to ask the sex again, hopefully they will be able to tell for definite this time


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello all!

This is Niamh's husband Ciaran posting an update as to her egg collection today.  It all went very well, she went into theatre about 11:15 this morning under general anaesthetic and came around about 12.  For anyone who knows Care Manchester Mr Lowe did the operation and we got 13 eggs from it - I believe this is higher than average so we are both very pleased.  

We are currently in a hotel in Manchester, Niamh is recovering well, and despite her fear (to say that she was terrified would be an understatement!) she appears to be remarkably comfortable (relatively speaking of course!).  I am sure the fact that she is currently in bed watching Ugly Betty (her favourite) on our mini DVD player and eating double chocolate Maryland cookies has absolutely nothing to do with this!          She has just had her first paracetamol about 10 mins ago, so she is doing very well!

I know Niamh posts on here a lot so I just thought I would keep you all informed.  I am sure she would appreciate any well wishes.  We are just waiting for the phone call tomorrow morning to let us know when to come back for ET.

Good luck to all the rest of you!


----------



## Bruders333 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Ciaran
I am a newie on here but as you are nearby I have been following your progress!!  Really glad you got lots of eggs lets hope they all fertilize and you get great news!!!  I am due to start with my injections next thurs so you are well ahead of me but i have been really interested in how Niamh was getting on!  Give her our love and will keep my eyes peeled for further progress reports!
Good luck
xxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Congratulations 13 eggs is absolutely fantastic!!! good luck with the fertilisation,!!! Im sure you will be fine


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Congratulations Ciaran and Niamh, here's hoping that you get a positive phone call in the morning with a very high fertilisation rate! If niamh does get any pain she can take codeine in addition to the paracetemol, but only if she really needs it!

keep us posted.

Hi Bruders are you a new CARE Mcr girl? Good luck with your treatment, keep us posted...

Iccle One, I hope you are feeling a bit better- just take it easy and look after yourself and those little embies nesting away inside you! I am sure there is a girl who posts on Peer support called Eggsharer who got OHSS after her last treatment and she is having twins so hopefully this bodes well for you.

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Evening ladies!

Well second scan tomorrow.  Panic over with regards to blood screening.  I managed to get into the doctors this morning so hopefully the results will be back by Friday at the latest.

Wow congratulations Niamh and Ciaran 13 eggs is a great number! Hope lots fertilise and you have plenty to choose from.  Hope your not too sore.

Thanks Mother Hen.  I hope it rubs off too.  Trying not to think about changing clinics too much, but its very hard.  Congratulations on your bfp.  Not long to go.  Sounds like our getting well and truly organised with your "travel system!".  Like the sound of the pamper sessions for you too!  Enjoy!

Hope your feeling better iccle one.

Denise x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Denise, its a real hive of activity round here at the moment. Here's hoping we have a few more BFPs in the next few weeks- starting with Iccle One who really deserves it after doing her 3rd egg share and have such a sh**ty time this cycle.

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Ciaran please pass on my best wishes to Niamh, she has done really well on getting so many eggs!! and good luck to you both for the results tomorrow  

Thanks girls for the continued support - it makes me cry every time I come on the board and read your posts  

I'm going back to Care for a scan tomorrow - they want to check my ovaries. TBH the nurse was a bit offy with me when I said that I had been to hospital, she said that the NHS doctors don't understand OHSS as they aren't experts and that I was probably mis-diagnosed as it seemed to early for OHSS   

I think she was just being protective of her colleagues but I wasn't accusatory in what I said just that I had been to hospital and that's I had been diagnosed with. Anyway she got my goat so I had a bit of a root on the internet and my symptoms definitely corresponded and within the expected timescale, my treatment matched the reccommended treatment (ultra sound scan to check for fluid leakage and ovary size, codeine, daily blood tests, daily weight and girth measures and fluid measurements both in and out) 

Ahh, we'll just see how they are with me tomorrow, but I'm still hormonal so they had better be nice!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one I'm sure you won't take any cr*p from them. Whilst they are usually very good if they have missed something so serious you are well within your rights to hold them to account.

let us know how you get on...

Ciaran, Niamh- fingers crossed for you 2 today I always found waiting for that 1st phone call one of the worst things  Here's to 100% fertilisation...

Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey!

Its me, the real Niamh!!  

Thank you all for giving my dh so much support last night. I truely did feel like death, god no one tells you how bad the pain really is do they?

Ive been up for some breakfast this morning big fat full english to be exact  Feeling lots better but still walking like a quasimodo person, ah well. 

Good news is that out of the 13 eggs collected, all of them were mature enough for ICSI and all 13 fertilized, and today we have 7 embryos!!!!!      (All at one cell stage at the moment) Transfer scheduled for 10.15 tomorrow morning 

I think the excitement is whats keeping me positive and helping me to forget about the tummy pain.

Lol I was so scared in theatre my heart rate was 130bpm he heee


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well done Niamh   (and Ciaran!!)

ET is nowhere near as bad as ET - you get a kind of scratchy tickle when they put the tube through your cervix and that's it!! Well apart from the embarrassment of having the Consultant looking up your flue  

Good luck


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

eeeep lol thats my next saga eh? truely hope it isn't painful though, I feel like Ive been dragged through a hedge backwards


----------



## Bruders333 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Niamh
Great news about the embys!!  I was following your progress last night and was getting worried about the EC before i even got to that point!!  Don't start DR'ing til next thurs but this was the part i was dreading most!!  So its nice to hear you have come out the other end - tho still sore!  Let us know how tomorrow goes!
Good luck
xxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Niamh -wow that is absolutely fantastic...100% fertilisation!!! you must be soo excited!!! Good luck for tommorrow sweet pea xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done Niamh and Ciaran, good luck for tomorrow.

How did it go with CARE Iccle one?

Sam


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

Its gone pretty quiet round here, I hope everyone is OK- How did ET go Niamh?

Iccle One are you feeling any better? I hope so... 

Princess, Kerry how are are you and bumps?? I had my 28 week scan today and it's definitely a girl   She seems fine and all measurements are normal, she has a bit of a porky tummy though  I'm hoping she'll be tall and slim like her daddy 

How was the scan Denise.

Em, flower and Hickson hope you are all OK? When are you back in for your scan flower, hope it all goes well. Hickson are you starting cycle no 2 soon? Em have you decided when to start D/R for FET? 

It's lovely weather isn't it.

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

Gosh what a lot has gone on. I'm training my replacement so ahven't had time to come on and post much. Just read back though....

Iccle ~ OMG hun, I'm so sorry you ended up in hospital. I think you were right to go in. I hope Care haven't been funny with you about it and I hope your feeling much better.     for testing hun.

Naimh ~ Well done you for being so brave! And for getting so many eggs/embies. I hope ET went well and your recovering well.   for testing.

Sam ~ glad your scan went well hun, and congrats on confirming its a  

Princess ~ hope your doing well too hun. Any more news on the move?

Mother Hen ~ Not long to go hun! So excited for you!

Hickson, Flower & Em ~   hope your all ok.

Will try and get on again tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey everyone!!!  

Well as you can hopefully tell by my profile pic Im now PUPO    

ET went really well, although I was kept waiting so I was absolutely bursting for the loo right after they were put back    It didn't really hurt, just the worst bit was when he took out the speculum and catheter, that smarted   

The embryologist told us out of the 7 embies we had he was putting back two 4cell grade 1 embies   and also had another 2 the same which he wanted to freeze. He also said that there would probably be a few more to follow but he just wanted to keep  an eye on them for the rest of the day. 

So I was wheeled back to our little room and we were given tea and biscuits, and we made our way home!!! 

Just done my first pessary and slightly concerned as Ive been lying still for 40 mins ish and I can feel it all seeping out, is this ok??  

How Im supposed to wait till 28th feb to test I have NO idea.....  I love these babies so much, I cant believe how maternal I feel towards them already lol


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Congarts to you both  

Don't worry about the pessary after 40 mins it will just be the casing, you'll get used to the seeping feeling pretty quickly  , well done on the frosties too!

Care were fine, it was Mr Lowe that did the scan, he said that my local hospital diagnosed me - tbh I don't care what the diagnosis is / was - I was in pain and they fixed it, that's all I care about!

feeling sh*t so gonna go, don't want to bring anyone down


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Naimh ~ congrats on your lovely 4 cells hun. Like Iccle said don't worry about seapage, they dissolve within about 20 mins so its just the residue. Did you do it at bedtime? I know a lot of people do as then your lying down for the next few hours.     28th Feb will be here before you know it, please please please don't test early, its not worth it.

Iccle ~ sorry you feel crap hun. I hope things settle down soon. Big   Is it this Sunday you test??


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kerry- Im deterined to hold out as long as possible, Id rather be feeling all excited that Im actually pregnant for a bit longer, if you see what I mean  

Mind you, they will stick, they will love it in my tummy, Ive made it so big and warm and squidgy for them they couldn't resist!!! 

He hee do you like my positivity


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

hiya 

iccle one -   sorry you feel down hun hope dh makes you feel better and treats you today...

Niamh - Please listen to Kerry, don't test early...it's the woprst thing you can do.  I understand how much love you feel for the embies as I felt the exact same...good luck for the next two weeks...


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi

Apologies for gatecrashing.

I dont know if any of you have seen this on the bbc website this morning or if this is the correct place to post this ?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/7244422.stm

Warning! you may find this article distressing

Ju

/links


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Niamh, well done on the ET and frosties- keep the PMA (positive mental attitude) it will definitely stand you in good stead!!


Iccle one- feel free to moan and groan as much as you like that's what we are here for! I hope you start feeling better soon, it'll all be worth it when you get your BFP!

Went to see the cons today for my 28 week antenatal and follow up to the scan, baby's abdominal measurement was above normal on the scan yesterday and it's estimated fetal weight is a tad on the high side (she is already over 3lb). The cons double checked the abdomen today and said it is clinically normal but in the top 90 percentile so I have to have some blood tests now for gestational diabetes. 

Its just to be on the safe side but I can help but worry  

Ju, don't think any of us are at Salford hospital.

Hope everyone else is OK

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks girls I would ordinarily say the same thing  

I'm not feeling very positive right now - I have period type pains - and I know that it doesn't necessarily mean a bleed is imminent and I would say to not worry if it was any of you. But I can't be so positive for myself, I am so desperate for a pregnancy and I have been horrible to dh over the last couple of days because I feel so down. I just feel like it is a foregone conclusion and I can't see it working.

I keep trying to visualise my embies nesting down, day 6 post transfer now so they should have embedded but I can't see it as truth, I am heartbroken.
I hate this part of the treatment - it is way worse for me than the injections and the side effects - I don't think I can do it again, I had so much pain after ET and I don't think I can do it again.

I have been thinking that I should just give it up, I can't do this again but I also can't be without a baby my family has no clue how it is for us. Even dh has said that I have "fulfilled my biological purpose" with our recip getting pregnant last time so it's ok for me.

It's not ok for me - that child isn't mine, it isn't here.
He apologised after and said he didn't mean to be so insensitve but it hurts that he could think that.

God I am sat here in a big ball of tears and snot - I need to go sort myself out.


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi all!

iccle one - sending you a big hug in hope it cheers you up a little bit   Try and stay positive.  I know its easier said than done however.

Well my story continues.  I have ec scheduled for Saturday morning at 11.30.  Quite excited and nervous.  Didn't realise I had a choice with the sedation or general.  Have gone for the sedation as have had it in the past.  Ended up zonked!! Alison has said its a heavy sedation so should be ok.
Got only 9 follies this time and a couple are quite small, so here's hoping they grow very quickly over night.  Got to take my hcg at 12.15 tonight/tomorrow morning!!!  Its a good job I don't go to bed early!!!

Well done Niamh - your embies are beautiful!  Keep them warm and safe and I wish you lots of baby dust. 
Hello and Happy Valentines to everyone!

Denise x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ hun its perfectly understandable that you feel so rotten. But I want you to stay   I had period pains throughout my 2ww and into the first tri so its not a bad sign. DH will understand your feeling rotten I'm sure. Just stop being so hard on yourself and think positively, please hun. You can PM me anytime if you need me. I so want this one to work for you I wish I could wave a wand and make it all ok. Huge      

Naimh ~ good girl hanging on until test date, dont be swayed. I know exactly what you mean. I was so glad I waited until test date, and to be honest it never entered my mind to test early. Its not worth it.

Denise ~ There's still plenty of time for them to grow a bit more hun. I'm sure your follies will be fine.  Good luck for EC and ET which I assume will be Monday?

 and   to all

xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

iccle one, like kerry I also had quite bad AF pains through both 2ww and for the 1st 6 weeks of pregnancy so this is NOT a bad sign.

I think you are so brave doing this for a 3rd time and my heart goes out to you at the moment, I'm sure your DH understands how you feel. I'll be saying my prayers that you get your BFP this time, no one deserves it more than you     I am here for you, so you can also feel free to PM me anytime as well if I can be of any help.

Take care of yourself

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Girls

Iccle ~ keep your chin up sweetie, we are all here for you whenever you need us, i know i don't get an as much as i should but you have my mobile number so give me a call whenever you need to  

Naimh ~ your embies are gorgeous, keep them nice and snug, step away from the pee sticks though, even the day before test day it can give a BFN but be a BFP on test day     

Denjon ~ Good luck for the trigger tonight and EC on Saturday   

Hi Sam, Hi Kerry, Hi Princess, Hi anyone i've forgotten 

Still planning to D/R this time at the moment, need to have out bloods (HIV, HEP etc) done again though as it's 12months in March since they were last done, time flies

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks girls, it really helps being able to talk to you all.

and thanks Em for the text.

I am still feeling melancholy but desperately trying to maintain the image of my embies nesting down in my womb.
You know the crazy thing is that even though I was in agony last week after EC and I have said that I can't put myself through that again - I find myself thinking today that if it hasn't worked then I will go again!!

I don't really know if I can, but the desire for babies of our own is so strong I'm not sure if I can give up.

Well we'll have to see - OTD is next friday and we'll know for sure then if we even need to think about it.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ I'm glad your feeling a bit better hun. Just keep picturing them nestled in, and also talk to them! I did loads! I even showed them round the house and garden! Looked a right loon! But thinking positively is a huge thing. Big  

Em ~ so you'll be strating soon then thats great news hun. I'm sure this will be the time that works, positive thinking    

Sam ~ hope your ok hun x

So glad its Friday. Am ready for a rest, although Dh has persuaded me to meet him after work for some tea and a movie, think I'll probably fall asleep!    Have a good weekend everyone, I hope the weather stays nice xxxx


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Even though I have done this three times already I am suddenly having a panic!!

Took my pregnyl at 12.15 last night/this morning, ready for EC tomorrow, but suddenly can't remember whether or not I take stimms tonight!!!!
I don't think I do, but head is like cotton wool this time round!! 

Please help!!

Denise x


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Iccle one -    the 2ww is just awful I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy...it's good to hear you sounding more positive, I have everything crossed for you...I just hope that you are a 2008 mum too as you soo deserve it...

Angels - great to hear you will be starting again soon, let us know when....Ive been thinking about you xxx

kerry - hope you are having a great weekend...

dejon - good luck for egg collection...no more stimms!!!!!!!!  hope ou get lots of juicy eggs xxx
can't wait to hear how you went on...

well its a lovely day so Im off to get dressed hope everyone has a great weekend xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow! i dont come on for a while and everything happens!!! I cant believe Iccle's story as i was reading it.  omg hun,   please stay strong, I really feel for you but you must stay positive    

Ciaran and Niamh - lots of  coming to you too, lots of positive thoughts and talk to your little embies 

Sam - thanks hun.  Got my scan on Monday.  I just know its gonna be another endo related cyst and i'll end up with an op.  I feel as rubbish as I did the last time although not having as much pain, probably because its not as big and the acu is helping I'm sure.

Denise - good luck for EC  it will all be over before you know it and you'll be on your   

Kerry - give BK a rub from his auntie flowerpot 

Em - sounds like your geering up to start again hun, this has to be your turn 

 to everyone else i've rudely missed.  Had a very late night out last night (got in at 4am) so I can't think straight!!!  will update you this week after scan xxxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

he heeee listen to us:

Just been for my first mooch in to town since ET, we had a full on mcdonalds lunch- bigmac, fries, and 2 cheeseburgers    WHAT A  FAT PIG I AM, followed by a massive hot chocolate with cream at Thorntons. 

The best bit was going to debenhams to have "a quick look" at the baby department, he heeee we've got the beanie babies wardrobe all picked out for the first 4 years of their lives   

Come on beanies Implant!!!


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Well just returned from EC.  We got 7 eggs which I was a little disappointed with.  Would have like a few more so that we had some to hopefully freeze, but hey ho it only takes one!!!  Hopefully its quality not quantity.
Not feeling too bad at the moment.  Had sedation so you recover quicker.  Apparently I was snoring!!!! How embarrasing!!  My hubbie said they were all laughing.  I didn't know where to look when Mr Atkinson came back to see us!!  Can't remember most of it which is great but also a little weird.

So they will ring us in the morning and let us know how things are going.  ET will either be Monday or Tuesday.  Come on embies grow!!!!!!!!

Have also just pigged out a McDonalds on the way home. I was starving!!!!!  The thorntons hot choccie sounds lovely!  Might have to settle with a coffee!
Love and luck to all

Denise x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi All

Firstly Denise, don't worry about only have 7 eggs, I only had 4 and look at me now- It only takes 1 good luck with the next 2weeks  If you get pain later and paracetemol doesn't help -you are fine with Codeine preferabley dissolveable- stay away from the ibruprofen...

Iccle One, ou sound slightly more positive, which is good- you are entitled to feel down though you've had a crap time. I genuinely have absolutely everything crossed for you on Friday- I so want it to be positive! I'll cry for you when it is 

Niamh, good luck to you and C.

Em, Flowerpot nice to have you both back. Flower good luck on Monday- lets hope you won't need another op   and its a great year year for you and Em and you both get magic BFPs. Can't believe that it 12 months since we all started out together on our 1st cycles  

Hickson have you started treatment yet?

Kerry- love the bump- you look great. How are you feeling?

Princess, I hope you are OK? My heartburn is getting awful, it actually made me sick today and is putting me off eating. You'll have to post a picture so we can see your bump  

I weighed myself yesterday and I have put on 1.5 stones since ET!!! Hopefully I can lose it all afterwards. 

Have a great weekend, hope I haven't missed anyone

Sam


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Im new to this site so I hope u dont mind me poking my nose in just to ask a quick question.
We have been informed that we will need IVF due to male factor IF. We recevied a letter from St Marys manchester that said we were on the NHS waiting list from Sep 07. They said it was approx a 2-3 yr waiting list. Just wondering how long u ladies were on the list? Also, do they give priority to older ladies or to those with more complicated probs? Not been told much really but I am 26 and DH is 39. My doc said they dont take mens age into account unless they r over 55. Thats all vey well but my hubby wud preferably like his 1st baby b4 he reaches that age. (Hes having a barney coz he is nearly 40..bless!)
Thankyou for taking time to read this..i wish u all the best of luck with ur pregnancies, 2ww and IVF treatments
Elliexxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Ellie

Unfortunately there is no hard and fast answer to your question, how long you are on the list depends upon where you live and what PCT you fall into.

I am in Eastern and central Cheshire PCT and was on the list for 2 1/2 years- my appointment came through just before Christmas when I was already 19 weeks pregnant!- I had decided to go private whilst waiting... I understand now this waiting list has increased to 3 years!

Each PCT has different funding criteria this will mean that a number of things will effect your qualification, i.e. previous children, age, number of previous private treatments etc...The best thing to do is ring your PCT up and speak to a fuding manager, you should find the number online or get it from your GP

If you were to look at Private treatment, you can probably expect to pay somewhere in the region of £3000-£5000 per cycle depending upon what drugs are required and whether you need ICSI (which is likely in the case of Male Factor).

Hope this helps, good luck

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey lovelies,

Naimh ~ get you picking the wardrobe out! Its so exciting isn't it. Am keeping everything crossed for you.

Denise ~ glad EC went well hun. LEt us know won't you when ET is  

Flower ~ relaly hope scan goes well today hun. Sorry forgot to text you this am, memory like a sieve at the moment     BK sends his love to Auntie Flower  

Sam ~ loving your picture hun   Hope your ok. When do you start antenatal? Mine starts this week!!

Eli ~ as Sam said they base it on a number of things. I'm still on the list at St Mary's, keep forgetting to ring them. Must do that this week! I hope you get seen quicker than the 2-3 years quoted!

Iccle ~ How you doing hun? Hope your staying  

Em ~   

Princess ~ how are you hun? Any more news on the move??

All fine here, feeling huge but loving it. Not long to go, 21 working days left at work! Yippee!!

xxx


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi ladies,
Well got the dreaded phone call yesterday to tell us that 4 out of the 7 had fertilised.  Was really disappointed and had a real downer of a day.  Spent a little while having a cry!  Don't even now why?!!!  Lots of emotions were raw I think.  DH was really positive, and said we should be pleased as we atleast had 4.  I think because this may be our last go, I was hoping for some extra ones to freeze.  Well as everyone keeps telling me it only takes one!!!
Feeling a little more positive today.  Have started the lovely pessaries, injections and calcium tablets ready for transfer tomorrow.  Then the dreaded 2ww arrives!!  I must try and get out of this negative attitude before then, its really  not like me.

Embryologist rang before to say all four are progressing and dividing.  We have two really good ones, a 5 and 4 cell which they will transfer tomorrow.  The other two are a 3 and a 2 and he said that they were possibly not going to freeze them as they were not a high enough grade.  They will definately let us know tomorrow.  So ET is 11 tomorrow.

Sorry a bit of a me post, as thats the way I feel at the mo!!  I will snap out of it.  I'm off work all week on half term this week, so I'm now going to clean the house so that I don't have to do anything for two weeks!!!!  Well hubby can!
Take care girls, hope everyone is feeling well.

Denise x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

Thanks Kerry, my classes don't start until 14th March so I've got nearly 4 weeks to wait. Got to have my blood test for diabetes and thyroid function on wednesday so fingers crossed everything is OK otherwise I'll have to start seeing a new cons- I'm sure everything will be fine   apparently my mum was tested every pregnancy 'cos we were all so big  

You'll have to let me know how your classes go so I know what to expect. I'm jealous you've only got 21 work days left, i've got 8 weeks but with a couple of bank holidays so 38 days in total 

Denise 4 embies is fine, that's all I had so stay positive  a 4 and 5 cell is great- it's such a shame they can't put all 4 back! But then I guess you'd be petrified if you ended up with triplets or quads - Good luck for ET.

Hi everyone else. I hope you all OK.

Iccle one, Niamh how are you both doing with your 2ww. Iccle One I'll be logging on every few seconds on friday to see how you get on, fingers crossed you've already got 2 liitle embies implanted and growing nicely  

Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hiya Samper,
Might I say you look lovely in your preggy picture  

Getting rather fed up of the 2ww, had absolutely NO symptoms today which is poop. Id be much more positive if I could feel something to keep my hopes up. Im not sure about these utrogestan pessaries, everyone seems to say they give you pg symptoms, but the only thing they're doing to me is making me verrrry windy and also quite paranoid about counting my 12 hr shifts  

How on earth do people do this without going mad..... how? Honestly... I ask you??

I soooo hope I can keep on holding out to official test date. 

P.S What the feck can I do about all my horrid horrid spots


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Niamh - Everyone goes mad   on the 2ww it is the worst part of the treatment and my heart truly goes out to you...try not to analyse every little change of your body and look for symptoms as there really isn't any way you can tell at this stage if you are pregnant, it really is just a waiting game Im afraid!!! i also got spots in the 2ww and early stages of pregnancy, and just used various products and they eventually went...just try and do things to take your mind off how many days you have left even though it is easier sed than done...please don't test before test day it really isn't the right way to go about things    hang on in there hun xxx

Kerry - We have decided that i will have the baby here, rather than me up and leave now which I am feeling much better about   

Samper - you look great in the picture xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya ladies  

Well, only 8 days till due date after today...am ready for Bump to put in an appearance now, so really hoping I don't go over as don't fancy the wait or the possibility of induction - am hoping to do everything as naturally as possible.

Given Beanie is very low down now (head well engaged), am finding it hard to walk far or go out and do too much, so getting a bit bored sitting round and waiting now.  

Would love to do a good long walk given the weather but not really on the cards. So just doing my daily bob round the block and drinking the old raspberry leaf tea to see if I can get things started!!  

Kerry, Samper & Princess - hope you're all feeling fine - Bump rubs all round.

Niamh - the 2ww is very hard hun - best bet (not easy but really worth it if you can) is just to try and focus on positive thoughts and not analyse things too much. I had absolutely no symptoms of pregnancy at all - and look at me now! I found acupuncture and hypnotherapy really helpful - got my hypno CD off t'internet.   

Iccle - everything permanently crossed for you hun...keep hanging in there    

Denise - same to you. Good luck for ET and beyond.

Ems/Flower - glad to hear you're both doing OK.

Bye for now all

Mother Hen 
xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG Mother Hen 8 days!!!! Wow that is so exciting, good luck with everything 

Niamh- don't look for any symptoms you'll drive yourself crazy  I had NO symptoms except for spotting a few days before test day ( I was convinced it was too late for implantation bleeding and thought it was all over and I felt weird the day before test day, so weird I tested (very naughty)... try to do some knitting or something to take your mind off things

Princess- where are you moving to? Not too far away I hope?


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. 
I accept that we r prob going to have to wait patiently until we reach top of list. 
Congrats to all of u with bumps and good luck to u ladies waiting to find out. I hope there will be an equally lovely bunch of ladies here for support when im at ur stage.
Love and hugs to u all 
Elliexxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all the  , desperately trying not to obsess on Friday, not really working though!!
It so so much on my mind that the night before last I dreamed I was in labour and felt the head whilst it was crowning and showed dh  and had ihm feel it too  then last night I dreamed a nurse was showing me some test results saying "look that means you are pregnant"    .

I am slowly going insane.

Denjon - please don't be dissapointed with your fertilisation rate - that's pretty much normal. And yes it's quality not quantity.

Yes Princess I have just realised that we haven't seen a pic of your bump yet!!! Come on don't be shy  

God it's still 4 days til Friday


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One the dreams are a great sign, I too had  dreams that I was preggers during 2ww and I also dreamt I had a baby girl!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Here's hoping!!

I find it really hard to not get carried away with myself during the tww, it's too easy to start gushing and it makes getting a negative result all the more painful  

But I have to remain as stable as possible - no anticipation either way


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ you sound so much more positive hun. Its not long now and I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for you    Speaking of dreams I keep dreaming I'm breastfeeding BK!!  

Naimh ~ sounds like your doing ok too hun. Keep thinking positively  

Mother Hen ~ Wow 8 days! I hope the raspberry tea works!

Princess ~ Ah I bet you feel better about having Lo here rather than settling into a new area. Will DH come back as soon as you go into labour? 

Sam ~ I'll let you know how the classes go. Am quite excited but nervous about it. 38 days will fly by hun. 

Denise ~ Good luck for ET hun. I know that your embies will stick and this will work  

Am a bit emotional today, hormones raging I guess! 

xx


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Well the deed is done!!  
Got two embies on board - a 7 cell and a 6 cell.  They are grade 2 which I know is not top notch so hopefully they hang on.  The other two were not good enough to freeze though, so a little disappointed.
Now for the dreaded 2ww!  Its a killer!  Decided I will stay positive and at the end of the day what will be will be.  I'm sure this won't last for long though.  I'm off work this work so going to take it easy, but take the dog out every day for a little bit of exercise.  I don't do sitting and doing nothing very well, particularly when the weather is so nice!
Getting a photo was a little weird!  Have never got one of these before!
Please send me lots of positive vibes 

Denise x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi denise

Those are nice big embies!! Don't worry I didn't have Grade 1 embies either so don't be disheartened.

2ww is definitely the worst bit, but you know that for yourself. Don't let the dog pull you around...I've not walked my dog since ET, because he is pretty big and pulls like a huskie! But a gentle walk will do you good.

Good luck with everything    

How's everyone else?

Iccle one, hope you are OK!

Kerry have fun in the classes.

I'm in trouble with DH for spending £50 on 2 baby outfits (1 is Baby Prada and the other is Chipie) they were half price so couldn't resist   i know I'm naughty   They are for when she is 6 months so I figured I won't be working then so won't have the money to blow on cute clothes so i may as well do it now


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hey Denise, I agree with Samper - 6 and 7 cells is a good size!!

I am getting more stressed by the hour - on serious knicker checking patrol.
I think that if I don't start bleeding before (probably regardless if I do actually) I'll delay testing til after I get home from work (don't want to go to work on a bad result0.

Just had a big cry on dh and feeling a bit better now


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one I know what you mean about not testing before work, I tested the day before OTD because I couldn't face getting a BFN in the morning and then going to work. God willing it won't matter in your case 'cos it'll be a BFP  

Crying will do you good, how are you feeling in the main after your OHSS? Is work helping to take your mind off things? I can't imagine how you must feel emotionally, I'm anxious for you- I keep thinking about you everyday- I just think you deserve it so much after doing 3 egg shares and having OHSS... 

I hope everyone else is OK

I had my diabetes test this morning- I had to fast from 8pm last night and then I turned up at 8.30am expecting to be able to have my breakfast as soon as I got to work but instead gave blood and was given a litre of lucozade and told to go back 2 hours later for another blood test and I wasn't even allowed water in between.

I have to eat regularly to stave off heartburn and sickness (and general grumpiness  ) so I was not happy!

Anyway it's all done now so I should find out by friday- hopefully she's just a big baby and it's not because of diabetes or a thyroid problem...


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Guys

I'm still around just, totally knackered though, all i seem to do is sleep and work at the moment.

Hope you are all OK even though i'm being a rubbish friend.

i'll get on and post properly at the weekend, hopefully by then AF will have showed and i'll have started D/R, my cycle is normally 28/30 days, day 28 being tomorrow but not a grumble or ache in sight, cos she knows i want her to appear she'll keep me waiting, isn't that always the case.

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## JulesHope (Jan 31, 2008)

Can I join you lovelies??   We had an NHS appointment with a consultant today and he was so pants it was shocking!!! Decided to go for it and asked him for a refferal to Care Manchester. 

Just wondering how long it took for some of you from sending your refferal letter to your first consultation at care? I have 8 weeks in my head which I think I can just about handle but not sure why I think it'l be this long.

Been very down this week and today had to leave the hospital quickly because I was about to bawl my eyes out. Whilst waiting to get an appointment again (not sure what for...like I said he was pants!  ) a couple came out of the scan room and the woman was pregnant. I've never seen a couple look that happy in my whole life and it just about broke my heart. 

Focussing on getting the refferal letter and our first appoinment now so hoping that'll help me a bit. Do you think we should have every test going at NHS hospital before we go to care to cut the costs? Bit confused!  

Hope to catch up with all your stories and where you all are in your treatments. It's such a big help to see others going through it. Good luck to you all. Huge congratulations to all of you with your bumps    
xxx


----------



## JulesHope (Jan 31, 2008)

I just spent an hour reading all your posts and feel like a right moaner, whinging on like I did about a rubbish NHS doctor!  Now I have seen what you are all going through or have been through, who cares about some bloke in a hospital somehwere!   Sorry! 

  

Iccle- wishing you so much luck.   It sounds like you have had a really tough time but you have got through it and you can stay strong.       

Niamh- we've spoke before. Lots of luck to you. Will have all my fingers and toes crossed   


So much luck to all of you waiting for EC or ET.  


And congratulations to the bump ladies again too   

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Jules

Welcome to the thread...

Don't feel bad for moaning this is what we are all here for. My referral letter to CARE was sent in Oct/Nov 2006, I got an appointment in Feb 2007- at the time CARE were in the process of a refurb which had increased their waiting times so we waited about 16 weeks! I think their usual waiting times are between 8-12 weeks but some of the newer CARE girls will be able to answer this more accurately.

If you are waiting a while for a letter don't be afraid to chase them- you may e able to get a cancellation.

They do have a great reputation and are very popular- the good thing is once you have your 1st cons they will be happy to start treatment as soon as poss- in my case I started my 1st IUI the day after my 1st cons!

What tests have you had so far? How long have you been trying to conceive?

You should definitely have all your bloods done by your local GP i.e. FSH, LH & a day 21 progesterone, you and DH should also go to your local GUM clinic and have HIV, Hep B and Hep C- you legally can't have treatment without these.

Good luck 

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi every one 

iccleone -   for tommorro I cant wait to see your post I have everything crossed for you hun.

Niamh - how are you doing sweetness, sorry when do you test...

Motherhen - has bubs made an appearence yet?, I just can't believe how time flies!!!!

Kerry - Im soo glad Im having bubs here and dh still hasn't signed for his new place they are dragging thier heels, but he will def come bk when I go into labour   but my friends mum said she will come with me who lives close by so I will be fine...

Samper - How are you hun? Oooo I bet your outfits are gorgeous!!!! this baby has more clothes than me Im not buying any more lol I got alot in the next sale so not too bad at all...

Angels - Good luck hope af plays nicely, hope to hear more from you soon xxx

hope I not missed any one, welcome to the newbies....


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hiya Jules

Who did you see at FGH?? Mr Bamigboye? He is lovely btw, I hate Mr Khattab though  

Like Sam said, get the HSG done at the hosp, get your HIV, Hep B and C done at the gum clinic, they are really good there and its really quiet and not at all embarassing, they also give very helpful appt times in the evenings after work too.  We had our referral sent off at the end of November, and had an appt scheduled for 6th feb, but I got us on the cancellation list and we got an appt for 17th Jan instead 


Well, my 2ww is going quite nicely today, went to the cinema last night to see some film hubby wanted to see about a book of secrets or something, very indiana jonesey and VERY long but hey ho I got choccies 

Mum took me out to the next town to us today and I ended up getting my birthday present early, totally wasn't expecting it. I got a lovely new designer coat that was reduced from £170 to £60   Its soooo beautiful I love it  

Gonna relax for the rest of the afternoon, watch a bit of neighbours and errrr think positively about my wonderful symptoms ha ha (at present they are increased cervical mucus, and larger rounder boobs)

I hope everyone else is doing ok, I love all you manchester ladies you're all so lovely


P.S Ooooooh ooooooooooooh forgot to say, I dreamt this morning (after Id been woken up by dh to do my pessary) that I had, or was, giving birth to twin girls!!!!! It was so lovely, god please, I hope its a self fullfilling prophecy.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Firstly Jules - as a couple of the others have said - don't fret about moaning, I didn't want to say anything about not thinking this treatment had worked because there were a couple of new girls on their first treatment and I didn't want to depress them   Everyone has their own trials and although we may not know exactly how you feel we can definitely empathise!

Good luck for the diabetes test tomorrow Samper  

Well I haven't started bleeding yet (was the day before OTD last time) still not counting my chickens, tho every extra hour gives me a little more hope.
Have any of you done your first test in the evening ? I don't know if I should wait until Sat morning to make sure that there is enough concentrated hormone in my wee - any thoughts?

Good luck for AF Em!!


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

iccleone - I really would just test tommorrow hun, care have give you the test date so I would just do it then...but it is entirely up to you sweet heart...you r in my thoughts xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

HI 

Iccle one I tested the day before and it wasn't my first wee of the day and my BFP showed up, can you wee in the morning and save it for the day to test in the evening  You'll be insane if you wait until sat am  Good luck      My DH says good luck as well- I keep him up to date with everyone's treatments.

Thanks for thinking about my diabetes test, I'm sure it will be fine I'll probably only hear from them if it's positive.

Hi, Princess- are you going to be moving straight after the baby's born? If so it's a shame you can't do your antenatal classes where you're moving to so you can get to meet a few people, I hope you and the bump are well. 

Hi everyone else hope you are all OK.
Niamh sounds like you are making the most of being off work, how long 'til test day?

Em hope AF doesn't keep you waiting- good luck with everything...


I think I'm getting a bit hormonal- I feel quite weepy today and it's not like me at all 

Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hiya Sam,

I've got exactly 6 more days till test day, or 7 sleeps....... Its weird, Im kind of thinking, after the weekend it'll nearly be here. But then Im scared, the other day was the first day the thought of my period coming before test day entered my head. Oh god, patience has never been my strong point


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Flower, forgot to ask you- how did your scan go on Monday?- I hope it was good news for you  and you don't need an operation 

Iccle One, how are you holding up? I'm on tenterhooks for you so can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling, are you still planning to test this evening? Good luck    

Niamh, you sound like you are maintaining a positive outlook so just try and keep it up...

Hope everyone else is OK

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ where are you hun?? Am so hoping you've tested and its good news hun.


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

iccle one- Hope you're ok??


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

yaeah got everything crossed iccle one


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Anyone heard anything??!


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

wish i had hun


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One   I hope you're OK


----------



## JulesHope (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you for the tips Sam. We've asked our GP to send a letter of referral to Care too so hoping we're looking at around 8 weeks until 1st consultation. 

Can you have HIV, hep B and C tests at the GP's? Supposed to be having a HSG next weeks but not sure I want to before I see the Care people. Do you think they'd advise me even though we don't have an appoinment with them yet? So many questions! Sorry!  

Niamh- we saw Dr Said and he was just terrible!! No bedside manner whatsoever, couldn't understand my accent or something (I have your standard Cumbrian accent with a bit of Yorkshire thrown in!) and answered, "we'll go through that next time" or "I'm not sure" to every question we had. Going to either rearrange our next appointment so it's with Dr Bamigboye (someone else said he was really good too) or just cancel it altogether. I feel so excited for you! The wait must be awful though.  


Iccle- thinking of you. Really hope you are okay.  


 to everyone. xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Jules

Definitely have your HSG before you speak to CARE, don't cancel it- you could be waiting for ages for another one... CARE won't treat you without ensuring your tubes are clear. There is no reason to not have the HSG.

Has your DH had a sperm analysis done? CARE will insiste on doing their own but it is always worth it to have a couple of samples done.

Your GP will probably just send you to GUM clinic for blood tests alternativey CARE will do them for you but you will have to pay.

Iccle one- thinking of you


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Girls

We had a power cut yesterday so i couldn't get on a puter  
logged on first thing today to see Iccles result but she's not been on, I'll text her later if there is no news   
Hope you are ok and it was the result you wanted   

Hope you are all ok

Welcome to Jules

Got a dilema, having jitters as to whether i should do it or not again this month (D/R), 
AF arrived in the night but part of me wants to go again and part of me thinks i should wait another month again, 
think i'm scared of a BFN and the fact i could still loose some more weight and if it was a BFN i would always think if i'd waited another month and lost some more weight, 
WHAT SHOULD I DO?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Morning girls

so sorry for not coming on yesterday.

I tested in the early hours of Friday morning and got a negative so was convinced it hadn't worked.

I still had no bleeding by the time I had finished work so I bought a twin pack of tests as Care said that I should do a morning testand then again 48hrs later if still no bleeding.

Well I did that about an hour ago and got a *big fookin positive*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a little bit of bleeding (only when I wipe) so no guarantees yet, but I'm going for a blood test first thing Monday and then possibly Weds as well. So we'll have a better idea mid week of howthings stand.

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

FANTASTIC NEWS SWEETIE, I'm so chuffed for you both  

just looking when you texted  

you really deserve it after everything you've been through
here's to a happy next 8 months

XXX


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Em, I wrote that first and then read back through the posts.

I can understand your trepidation about starting again, there are so many variables and I wasn't 100% when we went last time, the thing that did it for me though was thinking that not trying was hurting me more than a negative result (although that is horrendous). I was just very concious of the fact that every month of not trying made me (and my eggs) a month older, for this round for you though, you have frosties so that isn't really a problem. Waiting won't hurt, and if you really want to lose some more weight and realy think it will make a difference, then do that, it's only another 4 weeks.  

Jules - get everything you can done on the NHS, Care are lovely but you wll be charged for all the tests, if you have recent hormone and std tests you'll save a couple of hundred quid, they will probably want to do your fella's SA themselves as they said to us that it's subjective (different people will give you slightly diferent results).

Flower - sorry, in my malaise I forgot about you too - I hope everything has gone ok for you  


Well I guess the rest of the day is going to be spent knitting with renewed vigour for me!!! Timeto get those gorgeous Norwegian patterns out again


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks hon

i've made the call to care to book day 21 D/R scan so if i change my mind between now and injection time tonight i can cancel

right i'd better get to asda before it gets too busy

see you in a bit pregnant lady


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One OMG, I am absolutely over the moon for you- what FANTASTIC news     Good luck with everything over the next few weeks. I am trying not to cry (hormones)

My DH says to wrap yourself in cotton wool now for the next 10 weeks  and take care of yourself and baby/ies

Congrats to you and your DH, enjoy it 

Em, do what you think is right...  If you are just holding off because you are scared you should just go for it, you will always be scared- it's just part of the crazy IF treatment rollercoaster as you well know.

If you are holding off because you genuinely think you might have a better chance next month then wait.. Good luck. It would be the best ever if all the thread Oldies You, Flower, hickson and Iccle One got BFPs this year ( 1 down 3 to go )

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

iccle one - Im soo pleased for you... I bet you and dh are on   2008 is our year!!! have a happy 8 months   

Angels - I totally understand your predicament hun, but next month you might feel exactly the same...it is scary going again but some time you are going to have to...what does your dh think? good luck with what ever you decide


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

WOW!!  Congratulations iccle one!  I bet you're over the moon.   Here's hoping you have a happy and health nine months!!!  

Lets hope some of your luck rubs off on us ladies on the dreaded 2ww.  I am having days where I feel very positive and the days where I think it will never work.  Trying to hang on to the positive days.  Up to today had really bad period type pains.  Woke up the other night with a chronic pain in my left ovary.  Trying not to read into things too much.  After 4 goes I am wise enough to know that you never know whats going on!!!  Clexane jabs are a pain though.  The needles don't seem very sharp and it really stings when you push the liquid in.  My stomach looks like a patchwork quilt of bruises!!

Hope everyone is ok.  Back to work next week which I think will be a good thing.  Atleast 23 6 year olds will take my mind of things!!!
Love to all

Denise xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi guys

Iccle has it sunk in yet    

where do you teach Denise, I've been back a week already, not long till Easter though  

Defo starting to D/R tonight, think i was just having the collywobbles, what is meant to be is meant to be, thats gonna be my mantra from now

see you in a bit
Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

emms - so glad you have come to a final decission      I wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Glad you have made your mind up Em   we wish you and your dh all the luck in the world  

Denise, I agree about the Clexane - I have found it really hard to break the skin too (I thought I was just not pushing hard enough!) and the stinging afterwards - you were right about that Em!!  

Well, it's quite wierd to think that right now I am pregnant - it may not last what with the bleeding and all (admittedly very light in amount, but dark in colour, sorry if tmi!!) I keep looking at my peestick - I just can't believe it


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

WOW Iccle one- just read your news!!!!!

How flippin fantastic   I love you profile pic too. Im so so pleased for you, well done!!!! You must be on cloud nine right now.

Well Im having a lovely saturday so far, took my car in for its MOT and service, was really worried that it might not pass, as we are REALLY struggling for money at the moment. But, we got a call at 4 to let us know its passed and nothing needed doing wooohoooo   (How sad am I?) Also taken the dog for a lovely walk along a very windy and blustery beach, I think she loved it, but Im not digging the windswept look    We're off to mass again tonight to go and (hopefully) say thank you to god for giving us this wonderful amazing miracle   

Getting quite excited now about thursday but then go through weird bouts of being uncontrollably scared of seeing that pee stick with NEGATIVE written all over it.   

Had a PM the other day and the lovely lady told me that the very sharp pain I felt in the right hand side of my womb was an extremely good sign..... so that's given me renewed hope, along with the continuation of my increased cm and bigger boobs......

Anyway, Im off to go and get dinner ready for later- cumberland sausages and mash


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done on making your mind up Em, Che Sera Sera is definitely the right approach. Remember This is your turn Em, so keep positive  .

Iccle One try not to worry about the bleeding, I had some bleeding a couple of days before my BFP, it lasted 2 days and was very dark and pretty light- It was too late to be implantation so they suggested it was just the embie that didn't implant coming away. Just enjoy your BFP. Are you still on your Clexane and aspirin?

Denise, good luck how long have you got until you test??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wooooo-hooooooooooooooo!!!! Iccle I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU   what wonderful news!! I love your picture too - absolutley brilliant!!!!

Em, glad you have made a decision hun. i was reading through and was going to say to you that you will know when its right but don't let the fear put you off.  i know that i havent been ready to go again. I look forward to seeing your BFP more than anything honey   so what happens with frosties then, you down reg like a long protocol?  do you mind telling me how much your FET is costing you, i cant find my price list

Denise and Niamh    

Motherhen - wow! not long to go, hope all goes well 

Princess - your pg seems to be going so fast too!  

Kerry - give BK a big kiss back from auntie flower  

Sam - loving the pic!!  

Jules - welcome to the thread, the girls are fantastic and we are all at different stages to help you along.  CARE is a great place, your in safe hands. 

thanks for asking after me girls, not good news.  Still got the cyst, he did a 4D scan on it and it looks like endometriosis based so its all on hold and i'm being referred back to gynae for a laparoscopy or even worse another laparotomy which i hope and pray it isnt as it was truly awful     to everyone i missed, will try and see you in the week xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Niamh - have you seen the "voting room" board - i posted a poll on there ages ago about symptoms in the 2ww etc, i found some of the comments very reassuring.   xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ooohhh Flower how awful for you. If it makes you feel any better I have a friend who  got a natural BFP straight after having a laparotomy she had severe endo and was really quite ill after the op so was amazed to get a BFP 1st month of trying- her sister also conceived naturally about 6 months after having the same op and her endo was even worse. They both saw a consultant at Stepping Hill and they think he is amazing apparently he uses a special techique to minimise lesions- I can find out his name for you if you want, just let me know.

I know you've been there before and having been trying for such a long time but please don't give up hope  

Good luck with the gynae

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

just about to do my first jab with the suprecur, then it'll eventually control my body   

Flower ~ not good news about another op but at least they are doing something about it   
for FET i have to D/R from day 1 with suprecur, then have a scan at about day 21 to see if i have D/R properly, when that is confirmed i carry on with suprecur (buserelin) and progesteron (i think) to thicken my lining plus all the steroids i have to take and other stuff till about another 17 days and then they defrost 2 of my little snow babies and put them back home, thats a rough guide, and i think off the top of my head it's costing us about £1000 with drugs for FET, but then again the prices normally go up in march, so knowing us we'll get the higher price.

right see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Really sorry about your results Flower, hopefully it will all be worth it   Jeez when I think back to how bad it was when I had my tubes removed  , if we have a baby it will be so worth it though.
I really hope it works out for you.

Ooohhhhh Em - injections already   good luck   

Do you think it would be wierd to keep my peestick? I didn't get a picture of the embies on ET day  
I was in a fair bit of pain and wanted to get it over with so that I could go back home and get in bed


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

iccle one - I kept my pea stick for ages...still think it might be in a draw some where but the lines faded after a bit so u can't see the positive result...definately hun....


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I have still got all my pee sticks- I did 3 just so I could believe it was real  They all still have 2 lines. I keep them next to a wooden elephant which I put in our bedroom after feng shui'ing the room for optimum fertility just before last cycle.

Good luck with the injections Em.

Princess, how are you- have you bought everything? I am going to order the cot this week and then that's about it.

Not heard from the hospital about Diabetes result so I'm assuming all is OK- I've got my 32 week scan on 13th March so hopefully everything will be OK 

Kerry, have you started classes yet?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning or is it afternoon   

how lazy am i i've only just got up

see you in a bit off for some brekkie/dinner

love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Samper - dh keeps saying have we got everything and I say yes yes it's all sorted but then I think of something else lol...Im going to get a moses basket next week as the cot is too big for a little new born so will just put the basket in the cot for first few months... I really want to breast feed but don't know whether i will take to it or not so haven't bought bottles or steriliser but I think I will just in case, I think I will sort all his clothes out today...think I bought too many   although I have bought all different sizes...have you got everything?

Angels - I haven't been up long either its what sundays are made for!!!

motherhen - are you a mummy yet?

flower - my pregnancy is going quite quickly but I need bubs to move as he is back to back and giving me back ache...but he is a good boy for not giving his mum strecth marks yet anyway!!! so sorry to hear what you are going through  

iccleone - how are you doing hun?

niamh - not long to go now sweetie x


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

ooooh I cant wait to join the pregnancy club    he heee  3 full days to go!!!! woooohoooo


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

we can't wait to have you niamh xxx


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

I haven't been on here for a while.......busy, busy, you know how it is!

But wow......catching up on some great stories. So excited about the BFPs/possible BFPs. Super news and really giving me hope.

I had all my day 2 blood tests done at the GPs about a week and a half ago. Not all the results back yet so it looks like we've missed the boat for a first round of treatment next cycle. They have though noticed that my prolactin count was a touch higher than normal and that the thyroid count was a tad up. GP says the prolactin might be due to me having been on Chlomid for the last few months but they want to check it out again. Yet another hurdle.

Amazing isn't it, I feel just the same as I did when I had my kids (in another relationship) 16 and 13 years ago. Bl***y body clock........perhaps I'm just fraying at the seams a little?!?!?!?

Tic, tic,tic,tic.................

Foxy
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi All

I'm doing ok, been up at 7am (earlier than I need to get up for work!!) both yesterday and today  .

My bleeding is a touch heavier, I also have some AF type pain, but it is still dark and fairly little of it - Oh I hope I don't lose both embies  . I think I'll do another test in the morning before we set off to Care just to see if it still shows positive  .

I'd feel more comfortable about this if I wasn't bleeding, right now though it feels like I still can't relax yet.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Try not to worry too much, there seem to be quite a few ff ladies that have had bleeding all through early pregnancy and been fine- especially with twins. 

AF type pains are typical of early pregnancy I had them until about 6-8 weeks, its just the uterus stretching.

Good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I think I have evening sickness  

last night and this evening at about the same time I feel like I'm going to throw up.

Bleargh


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

that's definitely a good sign then, good luck today


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

good luck iccle one let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awww Iccle one- you must be so pleased.... what a weird feeling though, to be pleased at the sickness   he heee


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya Lovelies

First to Iccle One....woooohooo!! 

           

Am thrilled to bits for you - you so deserved for this to work for you. Hppe all has gone well this morning and that bleeding stops v soon.

Flower - hang in there hun  

Ems - lots of    for you as you go again.

Niamh - not long now -   

Sam/Princess - enjoy that nesting bit!

Well, I'm still here - due date is Wed. Bubs is very low and I really am dying for it to come out now. Can't get out and about much now so too much head space and time to think is driving me crazy. Have tried most of the old wive's tales (raspberry leaf tea, curry etc) to no avail - Will keep you posted!

'Bye for now 

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Good luck mother hen I bet you can't wait to meet your baby...


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice to hear from you Motherhen, those last few sound torturous!!!  I hope he/she doesn't keep you wating too long   here's to a nice quick and easy labour


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Gosh so soon Motherhen - it doesn't seem that long since you posted your   news  
I'll second that motion from Samper for a quick and painfree as possible labour  

right I was oing to do the whole "Hi how are you" and "Hope you are ok" thing first but I am just too excited so I'll do me first and then ask about all of you  


I went for my blood test this morning, got a call at lunch time from the nurse (Lynn I think) to say thatthey wouldn't need me back on Weds as my levels were at 200 and odd thousand which she said was a "Nice healthy level for being so early on" OMG!!!!!!! It's def for real    
The bleeding has calmed a bit too, so that is maikng me feel more at ease.
I am so excited, the level they gave was more than I was expecting though - does carrying twins affect that?
I figured that if my levels were at 25,000 (the min for the HPT, neg early hours friday morning so less than 25,000 but pos on Sat morning so at least 20,000 as that was a clear blue) on Saturday morning then this morning I was expecting a reading of about 100,000. But it was a bit more than double which means that maybe I would have tested pos (if I had a kit) in Friday morning or maybe it is twins (if that affects it - 2 placentas so double the hormone?).

I am booked in for a scan on 11th march, so will hopefully be able to post a scan pic  

I'll have a look online and see if I can find anything about it  

Right enough about me  

Niamh - you only have a couple of days left don't you? lots of       for you  

Em, such good news about your little snow babies coming home to momma soon - I hope this round works out for you   


Ooh tea is ready gotta go - I'll be back in a bit


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

fantastic Iccle One, you are officially preggers!! I bet it's twins    I'm sure higher HCG levels can indicate twins. How amazing would that be you'd never need to try IVF again   You must be OVERJOYED...

Niamh, how are you doing? When do you test is it wednesday or Thursday? Good Luck

Denise, I hope you are staying positive. How are you feeling.

Kerry, Princess how are you both?

Em, how are the injections going?

Hope everyone else is OK.

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening

Iccle great news on your levels    maybe our first twins  

mother, can't believe your bubs will soon be here

hi everyone else

jabs going well, got my D/R scan on Saturday 15th March, should have been 14th but i teach all day back to back so asked if it could be either thursday or saturday instead.

not had a good day today, one member of staff announced she was pregnant, later my best friend Lizz came to see me to tell me she was pregnant, she was a bit frightened to tell me but wanted to tell me herself, (only tested this weekend) i'm glad she did cos i'm so happy for her but sad for me, i did explain that i might occasionally get upset but it's not cos i don't wish she was pregnant but because i wish i was. It was the first month of trying for them. 
why couldn't it have worked like that for me  

i feel like i've been trampled but i just hope all works out well and i can be pregnant with my best friend  

sorry for the me post  

love Em X


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hiya everyone

Iccle one, I can't get over how pleased I am for you. I know this sounds a bit mean, but since our ttc efforts came to nothing Ive always found it really hard to be pleased for other people when they get their BFP so Im so happy that Im happy for you (if you see what I mean) I hope that your high levels indicate twins (if thats what you're hoping for- cos I would love twins myself he hee)

Em- How are you coping with the injections love? Are you managing to get them done in under an hour?? Lol it used to take us Aaaaaaaaaages to do them I got so upset lol

Hope everyone is all doing alright on this lovely Monday evening!!

Im testing on Thursday morning and am hoping with all my might that it will be a   with knobs on  Hopefully I'll be on here ASAP with some more good news for the manchester girlies...


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

jabs going ok Niamh, it's 3rd time around for me so it gets easier, the waiting doesn't get any easier though  

how are you baring up, have you gone mad yet  
can't wait till you get your    on Thursday morning


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ha ha *Gone* mad??!!! God I think Ive gone mad and am back out the other side again!! 

He he Im currently inspecting my waist line  has got a little large since this tx........ hoping its babies and not too much pie eating


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Aawww Em, sounds like you've had a real tough day. It always seemed so unfair when I knew people that got pregnant straight away after trying so long and hard ourselves. Fingers crossed in a month or so it'll be you telling your best friend that she's going to have a pregnancy buddy after this FET  

Take care and good luck on 15th!!!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

aww Em - I can get where you are coming from with regards to the whole pregnancy thing.

I spent friday thinking that our treatment hadn't worked, one of the girls has a two year old boy who was turning three on Saturday, she was talking with the others in the office about "ooh three years ago today I was in labour getting ready to go in to hospital" and how her fiance was scared of her whilst she was in labour, and lovely she found the baby when he was born. 
I cried at my desk trying not to let anyone see. I was despairing. 

And yes Niamh - it is different when one of your forum buddies gets pregnant, I was overjoyed when I heard about Sam in particular, we know what it has taken for each of us to get pregnant, the emotional and physical cost - it hasn't just fallen in our laps, it wasn't an accident, a drunken mistake, a "keep a hubby" baby. I know I feel emotionally invested in all the girls both here and on Care's own forum, we build a relationship, and even though few of us meet we are friends iin sorrow and in joy.



Oooh where did that come from?  

and yes if they could be healthy I would love twins


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Evening ladies!!

Wow iccle one what wonderful news!  Hope your levels continue to go through the roof and you have beautiful twins!!  It would certainly be well worth the wait!!  Oh double trouble!!!!!!!!!

Well went back to school today.  I work in Lancashire so our half term was different to everyone elses this year, as is easter hols too.  Was really nice to get back to thinking about other things other than twinges, af like pains, sore boobs etc etc.  
Am having a bit of a mixed time.  I really don't know what to think.  Half of me hopes/thinks its worked and the other half is convincing me it hasn't so that a bfn will not be to hard to cope with.  I have to test on Wednesday 5th March so I have ages yet!!  We are hoping we get that far as the evil witch (AF) usually shows up around day 10, which will be Thursday, Friday time.  I am on clexane this time, so I think they are hoping that will help support things a little longer by keeping blood clots at bay.  As they say time will tell!

Good luck for Wednesday Mother hen!  Looking forward to hearing your good news!
Good luck for testing day Niamh!

Love to all
Denise x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home everyone.................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130795.new#new


----------

